# Tutorial de telefonía publica



## DATAGENIUS

Hola a todos, conseguí algo de tiempo para exponer desde el principio un tutorial enfocado a un par de modelos telefónicos.

Estos modelos son los que ilustro acá abajo y que, al menos en mi país y otros de latinoamérica, se usan mucho:

 

Comensaremos con el de arriba, conocido como equipo TRAM.

Pero antes, como es debido, algunas cositas que aclarar y considerar:

1º.- No soy experto en su funcionamiento, solo poseo alrededor de 16 años trabajando con ellos a distintos niveles de uso y profundidad y es esa experiencia acumulada la que les presento a ustedes cómo aporte.
2º.- NO es menester de este tutorial ser un recetario de fallas. Es un instructivo de funcionamiento y uso orientado para aprender a pensar, de tal forma que quien lo estudie con detenimiento esté en condiciones de solucionar varios o muchos inconvenientes. Yo mismo en la actualidad me topo con problemas que no he logrado solucionar.
3º.- Dado lo anterior, es posible que en algún punto cometa algún error, me falte ser más claro o simplemente me equivoque. Por ello, pido mis disculpas de antemano y me he tomado la libertad de pedir cierto apoyo a otros entendidos en el área, para que participen y de ser necesario me corrijan y rectifiquen.
4º.- El nivel de análisis espero que llegue a ser muy profundo, pero comenzaré muy muy básico y lo mas ilustrado posible.
5º.- Desgraciadamente  no tengo mucho tiempo libre, por lo que puede que no se relate tan rápido como todos quisieramos. Soy un hombre muy ocupado 


 Esta es la bienvenida a este nuevo tutorial. Están todos invitados a participar de buena manera y con el debido respetos que nos merecemos entre nosotros y a los administradores del foro


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Démosle...

Comenzaremos con una breve reseña histórica de éste equipo.

Su creación se atribuye a una empresa llamada SIEMENS ELASA, extinta en la actualidad (según consta en este sitio Información de Empresas Españolas | eInforma ... AGOZA.html)
Apareció en Chile, distribuido por la empresa de telecomunicación dominante de aquel entonces, por el año 1995, 1996.

Llegó en su primera versión la cual técnicamente fue denominado según la versión de su memoria EPROM como V2 y a su sucesor como V4 por la misma razón. Sin embargo, esta terminología generaba ciertas confusiones al personal técnico que lo atendía, por ello optó por llamarcele V1 al más antiguo y V2 al mas reciente.

Ambos modelos comparten cosas en común:

I.- Exteriormente son 90% plástico y 10% metal
II.- Vistos de costado están divididos verticalmente en 2 partes:
1)FRONTAL: de un color celeste oscuro (o azul claro  ) que externamente permite que encaje en reposo el auricular en su parte central sobre el TECLADO de marcación y contiene el DISPLAY y su ventana de mica en la parte superior al centro, abajo del display tenemos el GANCHO DE CORTE, por el costado lateral izquierdo están 3 chapas metálicas; por último, en su parte inferior derecha se ocultan entre las ranuras de adorno la rejilla de salida acústica del BUZZER. Internamente aloja al centro la CPU, el BUZZER; al costado derecho la pieza metálica que sostiene las 3 chapas y al costado izquierdo, en los ángulos superior e inferior, están fijadas con 3 pernos cada una las BISAGRAS que le permiten al FRONTAL actuar como una puerta para acceder al mecanismo interno del teléfono; también permite la entrada del cable del auricular.
2)CHASIS: es de color negro y que externamente en la parte superior posee en CANAL ADMISOR de monedas (que posee un botón destrabador de monedas), por el costado lateral izquierdo inferior se encuentra la ALCANCÍA plástica o depósito de monedas, por el costado lateral derecho inferior se encuentra el CANAL DE DEVOLUCIÓN de monedas metálico, por la parte de abajo se encuentra un espacio que aloja un pesada placa metálica negra para dar estabilidad al equipo y por la parte posterior (la espalda del equipo) se encuentran 3 orificios en la zona central para su fijación mural y un orificio abajo la izquierda para la entrada del cable telefónico. Al interior aloja la placa metálica que sostiene al VALIDADOR de monedas, al PÉNDULO de posición vertical y al CARRUSEL o almacén intermedio, mas abajo está el depósito de monedas que sostiene al PASO HUCHA; abajo a la derecha está el CAJETÍN de DEVOLUCIÓN que a su vez sostiene la TTL (tarjeta terminal de línea)
III.- Mecánicamente poseen las mismas piezas y son compatibles entre una versión y la otra (intercambiables)
IV.- Funcionan con los mismos rangos de tensión de las líneas telefónicas.
V.- La capacidad de la alcancía es igual para ambas versiones (un máximo típico es de 250 moneadas según los clientes)

NOTA: Las únicas partes que siempre deben de estar siempre juntas, en caso de reemplazo, son la CPU y su TTL correspondiente, la cual es un tipo para cada versión (ver la última foto de éste capítulo)

CHASIS POR DENTRO------------------------------------------------FRONTAL POR DENTRO (CPU V2)









Adjunto estas imágenes haciendo notar las diferencias externas de cada versión y las diferencias internas de cada CPU (o tarjeta madre)

La V1 (o modelo antiguo) a la izquierda y la V2 a la derecha:





Para efecto de los usuarios del servicio, no había grandes diferencia o eran imperceptibles. Para el técnico si las habia y era más que unos botones menos o una disposición distinta de componentes en la placa madre (CPU). Se trataba de una forma distinta de programar sus tarifas y de hacer ciertas mantenciones a nivel de software y de hardware en caso de la CPU y tarjeta terminal de línea (TTL).

Enlistemos las diferencias:

Según su aspecto exterior, son completamente iguales a excepción del frontal en donde se advierten 3 diferencias principales:
1º La V2 posee 2 botones adicionales bajo el teclado estándar. El botón adicional de la izquierda es para seleccionar 4 idiomas, a saber, español, inglés, francés y portugués. Estos idiomas afectan la forma en la que el display muestra los mensajes.
2º La V2 contiene más señaléticas en negro impresas en el frontal, que presentan la empresa telefónica y algunas instrucciones de uso.
3º La V1 tiene la salida del auricular (o tubo telefónico) en la parte inferior al centro; mientras que la V2 lo tiene saliendo en la parte inferior pero mas a la izquierda.

Según su aspecto interior, lo mas destacable es la disposición y cantidad de componentes de las respectivas CPU. La V1 posee mas componentes (tal vez un 25%) que su sucesora la V2. La organización de sus componentes lógicos principales también es distinto como por ejemplo la EPROM, la RAM el MICROCONTROLADOR que en la V1 están el el lado derecho y en la V2 al centro y arriba.

Se han mencionado una gran cantidad de partes y piezas que para el próximo capítulo mostraremos e identificaremos mejor.

Saludos a todos...


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Ahora mencionemos las partes que lo componen.

Cabe señalar que con este capítulo, daremos por sabidas y conocidas las partes, para posteriormente nombrarlas o mencionarlas con la completa seguridad de que el lector ya sabe a cual nos referimos y donde se encuentra ubicada, aunque la función la explicaremos a cabalidad más adelante.

Primero mencionaremos las que se pueden apreciar externamente y lo mejor será usar unas imágenes para graficarlo:







 Ahora, con nuestro teléfono abierto, nombraremos sus partes interiores.

Primero las partes del lado CHASIS y luego las partes del lado FRONTAL:





 Para los que estén estudiándolo, tienen mucho que aprender 

Para el resto, deberán volver a estas láminas según lo necesiten para ir comprendiendo y para ir familiarizándose con el equipo.

Bueno, para la próxima, iremos conociendo su funcionamiento un poco mejor...


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Ahora repasemos conceptos de telefonía...

Existen determinados parámetros homologados a nivel mundial para el correcto funcionamiento de los equipos telefónicos que usan el servicio de RED FIJA (es decir, que usan línea telefónica)

Algunos de estos parámetros tiene que ver con las tensiones de la línea telefónica, la cadencia del discado, la tecnología del discado (DTMF o DECADICO) y la tensión de llamado (voltaje para que suene la campanilla). Estos 3 parámetros son los de mayor interés para nosotros y los explicaremos a continuación  

*TENSIÓN DE LINEA*: En una línea telefónica se dan 2 niveles de tensión: un voltaje de entre 24 y 58v para el modo COLGADO, que es cuando el auricular está en reposo, sin uso. El otro nivel es mas bajo, de entre 6 y 10v para el modo DESCOLGADO, indistinto que se esté hablando o no, solo basta con descolgar y listo.

Es *altamente recomendable* que usen su multitester para comprobar que condiciones se dan en su región y lo comenten.

 Sin embargo, no en todas partes ni en todos los lugares se presenta un fenómeno en la línea que afecta su polaridad...

En estos momentos no tengo fotos, pero para explicarlo mejor, adjunto una imagen y a continuación su explicación:



*La reversión de polaridad se da sólo cuando el interlocutor contesta la llamada, pero su "inicio y fin" dependen de la compañía de teléfonos o del servicio de telefonía IP, no de tu aparato ni del otro equipo al que llamas.*

 Pongamos un ejemplo mientras observa el gráfico anterior: "Antes de usar el teléfono, tu linea tendrá un voltaje de entre 24 y 58V..., tienes la necesidad de llamar a alguien, buscas su número, al momento de levantar el auricular la tensión de la línea ahora desciende de los 6 a 10V. Verificas que la línea tiene tono (TIM tono de invitación a marcar) y comienzas a marcar el número telefónico (en DTMF o Decádico). Luego sientes que hay un sonido característico para esperar a que te conteste la persona. Hasta este momento, la polaridad de la línea se ha mantenido sin cambios (situación 1). Luego contestan la llamada e instantáneamente ocurre la situación (2) y se mantendrá estable así (3) mientras dure la conversación. Solo hasta que quien inició la llamada corte se pasa a la situación (4). Al mismo tiempo, el voltaje de la línea retorna a alto (de 24 a 58V) y se mantendrá estable así (5)". FIN

 La razón de que el voltaje de *ALTA* sea de entre los 24 a 58V y el voltaje de *BAJA* de entre 6 a 10V dependerá de la empresa prestataria del servicio o de la unidad de VoIP.

Pero, para qué sirve la dichosa reversión de polaridad tan bien explicada 

 Pues será usada por nuestro TRAM y sirve para que él sepa cuando debe "cobrar" la llamada, es decir, dejar caer la mooneda a la alcancía (pero eso lo desglosaremos mas adelante)

*DISCADO*: Para entender el discado, debemos conocer que existen 2 tecnolgías universalmente aceptadas:

La marcación *DECADICA* o por pulsos: es aquella en la que para cada díto existe un impulso (del 1 al 9) y para 0 son 10 impulsos entre tensión ALTA y BAJA (o cero). Es normalmente usada por los aparatos de disco, pero es una opción en los aparatos mas actuales.

Adjunto las condiciones homologadas para la marcación DECADICA:


 de todas formas no ahondaremos mas en este tipo de discado.

La marcación *DTMF* o *MULTIFRECUENCIA*: es aquella en la que participan un juego de tonos combinados para representar hasta 16 dígitos (Marcación por tonos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre). Una de las cosas interesantes de esta marcación es que presenta una mejor inmunidad al ruido que el método DECADICO.

*Para su uso en telefonía hay que respetar el tiempo del "dígito" y el tiempo "interdígito".*

A continuación presento la homologación de su uso:



Por favor, *presten mucha atención a los 2 últimos puntos de la norma*. Muchos diseños que involucran el discado fracasan por no respetar esos tiempos mínimos OBLIGATORIOS.

La tensión de *LLAMADO* o *TIMBRE*: es esa que la telefónica o el aparato IP generan para provocar el "ringeo" o "timbre" o "campanilleo" del equipo telefónico. Es un voltaje alterno que he llegado a medir en 200Vac, pero de muy pocos mA.

Estas son algunas de sus normas:


Como tal, *es peligroso*

Con las manos secas y no sudadas se siente un cosquilleo... pero con las manos mojadas o húmedas o sudadas  

Por último:



Hasta aquí por hoy... estuvo un poco denso, pero era necesario. Luego nos daremos cuenta lo útil de estas referencias al momento de repara o al momento de "diseñar".

Revisen las tensiones de línea en sus hogares y comentenlas indicando País, región y la empresa o servicio IP que usen.

Relájense... vayan haciendo preguntas u/o dejando sus observaciones. Les debo un par de fotos...


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Lo prometido es deuda...

Aquí están las imágenes de las tensiones de ALTA y de BAJA respectivamente, tomadas con un multitester directo de la TTL. Recordemos que la tensión de ALTA se obtiene con el auricular colgado y la tensión de BAJA con el auricular descolgado.





Noten mis niveles observados, ya que este TRAM está conectado, no a una telefónica, sino a una unidad ATA de VoIP que entrega esos parámetros.

Sería muy provechoso que cada cual "sobre todo los administradores" adjunte la lectura de sus respectivas tensiones de este modo:

 PAIS: Chile
 CIUDAD: Viña del Mar
 EQUIPO: TRAM (o doméstico)
 T. ALTA: 48,1V
 T. BAJA: 11,5V

Así sabremos que amplia variedad de niveles existen y son necesarios tener en cuenta ante técnicas de reparación y diseño.

Los invito a participar a continuación *mientras preparo mas material*.

Ahora quiero dejarles este enlace que fue grabado con ayuda para fortalecer el entendimiento y la práctica de lo que significa la reversión de polaridad 

Por favor, *mucha atención al cambio de polaridad que registra el multitester cuando la llamada es atendida...*






Nos detendremos acá *un buen tiempo* para aclarar dudas y para ver que experiencia tuvieron midiendo con sus instrumentos la línea telefónica bajo el bosquejo antes descrito.

*Incluso los administradores puedes participar...  *

Nos vemos y diviertance aprendiendo

Saludos, diviertance con la electrónica y no peleen con el hermano chico


----------



## Dano

No lo leí a fondo , cuando tenga un rato lo leo bien.

Muy buen trabajo.


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Hola a todos, retomando algunas cositas, voy a aclarar el tema de las marcaciones *DECÁDICA y MULTIFRECUENCIA*, solo a modo de comparación, puesto que algunos conocidos se confundieron y puede ser que algunos de los lectores pasen por las mismas inquietudes 

Para aclarar un poco más el discado por *PULSOS* o marcación *DECÁDICA*, lo explicaré mediante este dibujo:

Consiste en 2 gráficos de discado por pulsos. En el superior se representa por pulsos rojos el dígito *8*, y como se aprecia, consiste en un tren de pulsos continuos y de igual duración y amplitud. En el gráfico inferior, se representa el dígito *4*.

La duración del pulso completo (alto y bajo) debe durar 10ms y el período de interdígito o pausa entre un dígito y otro debe ser de 500ms (según la homologación).

La amplitud del pulso comienza a partir de un punto mínimo, que es equivalente al voltaje que presenta la línea cuando es "descolgado el auricular" (que varía de una compañía a otra y depende mucho de la impedancia del equipo telefónico conectado a la misma, haciéndola variar entre los 6v y 12v en la práctica), y entre la tensión que presenta la línea cuando el "auricular está colgado" (esto si depende exclusivamente de la compañía que presta el servicio y varía de 24v a 60v) pero que no puede ser inferior a 2/3 de la tensión máxima de la línea (este caso lo crean ciertos chips de marcación decádica, que mantienen la línea telefónica frente a cierta impedancia alta, pero no tan alta)

 Esas son las condiciones que se deben respetar para discar en esa modalidad. A continuación, un clásico de esa marcación, el K-500: (mis respetos  )



Ahora, por otro lado está el discado de *TONOS DTMF* o *MULTIFRECUENCIA*:
En esta modalidad, opera una combinación de 2 frecuencias pre establecidas, las cuales ilustro a continuación:




Para efectos de comunicación a través de tu operador local puede existir una gran diferencia entre una forma de marcar, puesto que algunas de ellas, si bien ofrecen soporte para ambos modos, pueden conectarte a centrales de llamados que no reconozcan la marcación DECÁDICA, o a servicios automatizados que requieran que tú marques opciones con tu teclado y sólo operen con DTMF.

Los aparatos residenciales suelen tener un switch con ambas opciones y lo designan como PULSO-TONO:


Espero que ahora si quede finalmente clara la diferencia entre un tipo y otro. Para nuestro caso, el de los teléfonos públicos, la selección de la modalidad de discado en el caso del TRAM es mediante su menú de programación y en el caso del TRMA VIA por un switch, pero ya lo veremos a todo color. No lo olviden, dejen sus comentarios y participen los interesados 

Hasta la próxima intervención


----------



## capitanp

Interesante, lo lei todo...


----------



## DATAGENIUS

ya ya... a despertarse niñitos 

Llegó la hora de avanzar un poco más en nuestro pequeño tutorial 

Hoy repasaremos el recorrido que realiza la moneda, al ser introducida en el teléfono TRAM, pasando una a una por todas sus partes, puesto que a continuación viene el desglose de cada una de ellas por separado, cosa que sé que muchos ya esperan 

Como siempre, comenzaremos la explicación con la guía de una ilustración:



¿Ya la vieron bien? Aquí se ilustran los 2 únicos posibles caminos que puede tomar nuestra moneda en el interior del equipo. Explicaré cada paso que hace y la razón de ello. Quiero que quede claro, que trataré de hacerles pensar de modo lógico y lo mas completo que pueda, para que usen este conocimiento en futuros inventos o en la reparación del mismo 

*Los nombres de las respectivas partes y piezas las daré por conocidas y estudiadas*, salvo que mencione alguna pieza no explicada con anterioridad... ustedes me van diciendo ok? 

1.- La moneda la hacemos ingresar por el ADMISOR DE MONEDAS, una pieza principalmente plástica sin supervisión de la CPU ni partes electrónicas. Su entrada, tal como se aprecia, está al costado derecho de uno y canaliza la caída de la moneda por su parte inferior. Su objetivo es guiar la moneda hacia el embudo admisor del VALIDADOR de monedas.

2.- Una vez que la moneda ingresa al VALIDADOR, debe efectuar un recorrido hacia la derecha con algunos grados de inclinación, inclinación que determina la velocidad de avance de la moneda. Este recorrido es supervisado por sensores electrónicos y electromecánicos, y para el instante en que la moneda ha llegado al final de este recorrido lineal, la CPU interna ya ha tomado la decisión de canalizar la moneda en una dirección u otra.
   El VALIDADOR es un dispositivo electrónico, con micro-controlador, EPROM, RAM y otros chip lógicos y analógicos que estudiaremos poco mas adelante.
    Al finalizar el recorrido inicial, el VALIDADOR puede tomar una de las siguientes acciones:
A) *RECHAZAR LA MONEDA*: efectúa el recorrido ROJO, enviando la moneda por el canal de vaciado del VALIDADOR, atravesando el canal del CARRUSEL hasta llegar al EMBUDO, cuyo único objetivo es hacer llegar todas las monedas al CANAL DE DEVOLUCIÓN. Este recorrido es sin supervisión electrónica de algún tipo (*ojo con este dato*).
B) *ACEPTAR LA MONEDA*: es el recorrido azul. Por este camino la moneda es dirigida (por gravedad) hacia el CARRUSEL y la salida del VALIDADOR es supervisada por un sensor electrónico.

3.- El CARRUSEL retiene la moneda en una de 8 posibles celdas. La ocupación en la celda no es supervisada por sensor electrónico alguno, es decir, no hay forma de saber si está allí o no la moneda, *solo se supone*. Cuando el CARRUSEL recibe la moneda, gira en un sentido para dejar otra posición libre para una próxima caída de moneda (si es que quedan posiciones libres gira, si no hay posiciones libres no gira más). este giro si es supervisado electrónicamente y opera sobre un contador de posiciones que vigila la CPU de la PLACA MADRE.
    En este punto, algo que no se marcó en el dibujo, es que si por necesidad se requiere que se devuelvan las monedas, el CARRUSEL está provisto de 2 relés electromecánicos: 1 es para efectuar la devolución de las monedas retenidas en el CARRUSEL (en cada celda) lo que las hace caer al EMBUDO y luego al CAJETÍN DE DEVOLUCIÓN.
    El 2º relé permite que la *moneda, o las monedas,* salga de la celda que la contiene y caiga por gravedad en la ALCANCÍA (camino en verde).
    La caída de la moneda hacia la ALCANCÍA es supervisado por la CPU mediante un sensor electromagnético instalado en el EMBUDO, el cual también actúa como filtro (lo veremos mas adelante)

4.- La ALCANCÍA es la meta final del recorrido de la moneda (el exitoso, pues también es el recorrido final al llegar al CAJETÍN DE DEVOLUCIÓN), y es un compartimento que guarda una caja plástica (la original) donde finalmente se depositan todas las monedas para luego ser retirada (recaudación) por el dueño. La capacidad de almacenaje depende del tamaño de la moneda y de como estas se acomoden en el interior. El compartimento de la ALCANCÍA también llamada HUCHA, posee un sensor de llenado para evitar que estas sobrepasen el límite superior de llenado.

Sabido lo anterior, usaremos un ejemplo de cómo un usuario usa el teléfono y a medida que lo usa y las cosas pasan, haremos coincidir lo aprendido hoy


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Como lo hace un cliente para efectuar una llamada....

Como en cualquier otro teléfono público, éste equipo permite comunicar telefónicamente al usuario a cambio de *una moneda legal*, es decir, una moneda que esté vigente en el país de uso y que sobre todo esté registrada en el VALIDADOR, *eso es lo principal*.

Lo primero que debe hacer el usuario es descolgar el auricular y verificar que haya tono TIM (tono de invitación a marcar de al rededor de 400hz.) puesto que si lo que hace es introducir primero la moneda, entonces esta automáticamente pasará de largo hasta el CAJETÍN DE DEVOLUCIÓN.

Una vez oído el TIM, puede depositar su moneda (*válida*) al teléfono mediante el ADMISOR. Si es válida, será retenida en el CARRUSEL, sino, será devuelta. El usuario tendrá cierto tiempo para comenzar a discar antes de que la telefónica cambie el TIM por un tono de ocupado; para este momento no queda más que colgar y recibir la moneda ó presionar el botón *R* bajo el teclado principal de marcación. Con esta función, el teléfono puede efectuar un corte de línea interno y volver a tomar tono, *sin necesidad de devolver la moneda de donde se encuentra retenida*.

Si comienza a marcar dentro del plazo esperado y la llamada es contestada, la compañía puede enviar una REVERSIÓN DE POLARIDAD, y si el TRAM está programado para detectar esta señal, interpreta que es momento de *cobrar* la llamada haciendo llegar la moneda hasta la alcancía. En caso de que no se envíe la REVERSIÓN DE POLARIDAD, el usuario tiene opción de comenzar a hablar presionando el botón *** (asterisco), en el teclado de marcación principal y con ello el TRAM interpreta que debe *cobrar* la moneda.

Tanto si hay REVERSIÓN como si se presiona el *** r*ecién en ese momento se habilita el micrófono para poder hablar*, de otro modo el usuario solo podrá escuchar a su interlocutor, sin que éste lo escuche a él. Esto genera un doble problema, pues si no sabe que debe de presionar el ***, por mas que grite, el interlocutor no lo oirá... por otro lado, están las numerosas llamadas que se realizan solo para escuchar algo, sin necesidad de hablar, y como no se presiona el ***, el TRAM no cobra esa llamada, *que se realizó!*

Ahora, la máxima duración de la llamada está determinada por el programa interno que entra a operar al reconocer el valor de la moneda válida, y el mínimo de duración por el usuario... (no es obvio) otras razones pueden ser técnicas.

Tal vez, en conjunto, podríamos construir un diagrama de flujo del funcionamiento correcto, de tal modo de que si una secuencia no se completa, se salta o no pasa a la siguiente, es simplemente una falla, y con saber en donde se detuvo la continuidad el programa, se podría determinar el elemento que crea la falla  (recién se me ocurrió)

Bueno, espero siempre sus comentarios... esto no es un monólogo, me gustaría saber si se entiende y queda claro... también tengo mis sentimientos 

Ya pronto entraremos a hilar fino y es necesario que lo anterior se haya entendido para pasar a los niveles superiores de este tutorial... (protegido por derechos de autor COPYRIGHT :enfadado

 sigan divirtiéndose con la electrónica y no se la tomen tan enserio...


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Vamos a comenzar a describir en muchos detalles cada una de las piezas internas.

Comenzaremos desde la punta de la cabeza hasta la punta de los pies.

Por tanto, ahora le toca empezar a ser descuartizado al ADMISOR DE MONEDAS:



Esta pieza corona al equipo TRAM y da fe de que este equipo está concebido para hacer negocios con él. Claro, la primera pieza que está arriba y es para recibir monedas...

Se fija al chasís por medio de 5 tornillos de cruz:



Si lo retiran, pueden observar una pieza de la siguiente forma: (algunos ángulos)
Visto por delante:



Visto por detrás:



Visto por debajo:



Está compuesto principalmente de 2 partes: el *cuerpo central* y el *destrabador*.



El *cuerpo central* tiene la función principal de canalizar la moneda desde la ranura lateral derecha...



... hacia la ranura inferior:



Otras funciones, no menos importantes, son la presentar apoyo a la moneda que está siendo ingresada para que no pierda orientación en su recorrido correcto y avance hacia la izquierda, por esa razón es que la ranura de admisión está en el centro (como se puede apreciar bien en la imagen anterior) y no en la orilla derecha...
Además, posee una forma semi piramidal de base ancha para presentar una gran firmeza contra abusos y maltrato.... y dicen las malas lenguas que el color negro es para ocultar un poco la suciedad que van dejando las monedas...  no me consta!

El *destrabador* es una parte que opera independiente al *cuerpo central* y tiene una función muy distinta. Se le puede desmontar fácilmente retirando una chaveta ubicada en la parte inferior de la terminación metálica que posee (ver foto anterior) y lo que resulta es un eje metálico con un cabezal plástico (que es la parte visible que asoma por sobre el cuerpo central). Al eje metálico le envuelve un resorte que se interna al interior del cabezal plástico (no lo saqué de su posición en la última foto) y le ayuda a realizar un retorno a su posición en el caso en que sea presionado desde el exterior para actuar sobre otra pieza plástica llamada LENGUETA DESTRABADORA:



Ahora mostrando qué hace al ser presionada:



Al presionar el BOTÓN DESTRABADOR, este impacta sobre la LENGUETA DESTRABADORA la que a su vez llega hasta el VALIDADOR (ya analizaremos este proceso mejor más adelante)

Como hay muchas manos sucias ingresando monedas constantemente al ADMISOR, se ensucia con sarro, pelusas y objetos extraños que pueden dificultar su función.

Habrán aprendido algo nuevo hoy 

La última pieza que veremos hoy, será la propia LENGUETA DESTRABADORA:



Esta se encuentra fijada por presión a la PLACA DE SOPORTE INTERNA del VALIDADOR y del CARRUSEL (se puede sacar con cuidado, pues posee 2 pestañas abiertas hacia los extremos externos de donde está fijada). Su relativa fijación le permite balancearse de arriba a abajo levemente, es decir, no es rígida su posición.

Tal como se le aprecia, es principalmente una pieza plástica plana con una *cuña* en la punta por la cara inferior y un tornillo corto, también en la punta, por la cara superior.

El tornillo recibe el impacto del DESTRABADOR del ADMISOR empujando la LENGUETA hacia el VALIDADOR con la *cuña*. Observen muy bien su forma...  vista de frente el ángulo de la *cuña* que está hacia el centro de la LENGUETA es recto, su punta es ROMA (redondeada) y el ángulo que está para el lado derecho es piramidal:



De forma exagerada, dibujé la vista de frente para recalcar la explicación anterior y hacer notar una falla que sufre con el tiempo y el uso. La linea azul curvada hacia el interior, muestra hasta donde puede llegar el desgaste que puede ir sufriendo a medida que se le hace impactar contra el VALIDADOR, llegando al extremo de quedarse metida en el VALIDADOR y dando mas problemas que soluciones.

Por último, el tornillo no es regulable. Tiene esa posición de fábrica y tal vez yo he necesitado retocarlo de su posición al menos una vez, en 15 años...

UFFF... me cansé... con esto por ahora... luego exploraremos el VALIDADOR. Estoy seguro de que a medida que este tutorial de vaya haciendo más popular, más personas irán participando, aportando y colaborando...


----------



## José Rivero

Hola, DATAGENIUS, tengo una inquietud, y ya que veo que conoces del tema quisiera , de ser posible, me hagas conocer como hacer  para que timbre un telefono, ya que me he construido un intercomunicador con dos telefonos de esos chinos que venden baratos, espero no estar molestando con estas preguntas fuera del tema, Saludos José Rivero


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Hola José Rivero, bienvenido a participar en este tutorial...

 No me gustaría adelantarme mucho en la materia, el tema del *circuito ring* viene mucho mas adelante... pero una respuesta corta no molestará a nadie 

Verás, la tensión de la corriente de llamado es de más de 100Vac (incluso de 200Vac) a 20Hz, y los sistemas de cada teléfono aceptan sin problemas estos rangos.

Para lo que tu quieres lograr...  yo crearía un oscilador el cual lo aplicaría al secundario de un transformador y la elevarla con el primario a cerca de 200Vac. Tener mucho cuidado con la tensión que igual dolerá  y trata de no inyectar al secundario una onda cuadrada pura, pues tiene muchos armónicos...

 Así no mas por ahora.. sigue atento al curso que lleva el tutorial y ya tomaremos ese tema en particular y lo ampliamos un poco más... ok?


----------



## José Rivero

Gracias DATAGENIUS, admiro tu conocimiento del tema.
Saludos josé Rivero


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Hola a todos... antes de comenzar, me gustaría agradecer a quienes ya están participando y a todos quienes van siguiendo este hilo con paciencia y con interés, a todos 

Bueno, ahora nos toca analizar, hasta donde yo conozco, al *VALIDADOR*, un aparato también conocido como "*comparador de monedas*". Como técnico, les recomiendo mucha atención a la entrega de información, pues se trata de un tema celosamente guardado y del cual hay poca o nada de información... pero cuanto me gustaría contar con el apoyo de alguien que sepa algo más acerca de este asunto, por tanto, cada uno siéntase en libertad de invitar a algún otro técnico en la materia que desee colaborar y participar compartiendo lo que sepa, ok?

 Bueno, entremos en materia y déjenme mostrarle lo que he aprendido de este singular aparato, que dicho sea de paso, muchos están interesados en imitar para propósitos particulares. Por ende, intentaré explicar lo que yo he aprendido al respecto y, aunque no poseo los diagramas ni circuitos, entregaré al menos en diagramas en bloques el cómo funciona...

Para empezar y como es hábito mío, dejaré una galería de fotos para que lo conozcamos por dentro y por fuera, para suplir en caso que ustedes no tengan uno a mano 

A la izquierda, el modelo *AZKOYEN*; a la derecha, el modelo *JOFEMAR*:

*1º De frente y cubierto*:




*2º De frente y descubierto*:



*3º Por la espalda y cubierto*:



*4º Por la espalda y descubierto*:



*5º Vistos desde arriba*:



*6º Vistos desde abajo*:



He puesto estos modelos pues son los que se usan en mi país y el principio de funcionamiento en ambos es el mismo, aunque exteriormente los vean que son muy diferentes.


----------



## DATAGENIUS

En el tema #9, se analizó el recorrido que efectúa la moneda por el interior del VALIDADOR y la rápida decisión que puede tomar ya para cuando llega al punto (2), en el cual se determina si se dirige a *cobro* o simplemente se *rechaza* la moneda (la moneda suele ser reemplazada en algunos lugares por *fichas*). Por ende, interesaría conocer como es el camino que debe recorrer la moneda al interior del VALIDADOR, en ambos modelos:

*AZKOYEN*:



*JOFEMAR*:



Bueno, lo que traté de ilustrar es como es el canal interior que se diseñó para que la moneda pueda recorrer un corto tramo en tanto es *validada* o *comparada*.

Decimos que es *validada*, cuando hablamos de que el sistema electrónico concluye que la moneda o ficha es *válida* ya que corresponde a una que está representada internamente *en forma digital*.

Decimos que es *comparada*, cuando la moneda o ficha de estructura metálica es percibida *de un modo digital* por el sistema y este dato resultante es comparado con una serie de datos almacenados en un registro que son considerados como correctos.

Nos basaremos en un diagrama en bloques que confeccioné para ayudar a entender el funcionamiento y luego lo cotejaremos con nuestros VALIDADORES reales:



 El VALIDADOR emplea el método de digitalización por sintonía o resonancia electromagnética. Éste método, dicho en términos simples, consiste en hacer que la moneda (o ficha) se convierta en una barrera metálica entre un transformador discreto e improvisado por 2 bobinas, cada una con su propio núcleo de ferrita, a ambos lados de las caras del canal de tránsito de la moneda, en donde a la bobina principal se le aplica una frecuencia alta la que se induce a la bobina secundaria y, en un momento, es interceptada por el paso de la moneda.

En la bobina secundaria o receptora, se induce la señal con distintas intensidades: una determinada intensidad antes y después que pase la moneda y otra muy distinta al ser la moneda la que intercepte dicha señal. Estas diferencias se aplican a un filtro analógico y éste aplica sus diferencias de potencial a un conversor de analógico a digital ADC. Los códigos en que traduce las diferencias de potencial, son aplicados a un micro procesador para que efectúe un proceso comparativo con los datos registrados en una EPROM. Esta comparación se realiza velozmente para cada conversión que realice el ADC, de modo que para cada dato que informe el ADC, el micro lo compara constantemente con una librería contenida en la EPROM.

Si de todos los códigos entregados por el ADC, no se encuentra un símil en la EPROM, entonces se define que la moneda o ficha es *falsa* y en consecuencia *no es validada*.

Para que la señal se genere, la moneda debe interceptar momentáneamente un sensor infra rojo IR1 y para que termine la señal debe interrumpir el sensor infra rojo IR2; sin embargo, el modelo AZKOYEN incorpora un sensor infra rojo adicional y anterior al IR1. Este se dispone para sensar primeramente que la moneda ingresa al canal interno, pero su función principal es la de evitar el *fraude o estafa* denominada *ANTI YOYÓ*, la cual consiste en ingresar una moneda pero con un hilo adicional para jalarla y recuperarla de nuevo. Otra aplicación es determinar si la moneda o ficha no se quedó pegada en ese punto de ingreso impidiendo posteriores usos del sistema.

Finalmente, la respuesta del proceso de *comparación* traducida en *validación o rechazo*, es entregada de forma apropiada, en un formato apropiado, al agente que pueda decodificar y visualizar el resultado, en nuestro caso la CPU PRINCIPAL o placa madre.

 Esto por ahora, pero continuaremos tocando este fascinante tema y ampliaremos con más detalles cada uno de los bloques de nuestro diagrama final.

See you later


----------



## Helminto G.

mis respetos!!!, gracias por tremendo aporte


----------



## g.corallo

muy buen aporte


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Antes que nada muchas gracias por el apoyo y la participación.

Bien, para continuar avanzando un poco más, mostraré donde se encuentran ubicados algunos de los componentes y partes que se ilustraron en el diagrama anterior:

*MODELO AZKOYE*N:



Teniendo la puerta del VALIDADOR abierta hacia la derecha, lo primero que vemos arriba es el *embudo admisor*, el cual se separa en 2 partes al abrir la puerta, cuyos ángulos de apertura contribuyen a buen encaminado de la moneda al interior y por ende su estar es indispensable.

*ANTI YOYÓ* es una puntilla que se desplaza libre en la ranura que habita. En posición de reposo está abajo y sube por que al entrar la moneda la empuja en la dirección que avanza, pero luego que esta se va retorna a abajo y actúa como un tope para evitar que la moneda sea devuelta intencionalmente.

*PUENTE* es una pieza metálica de 6,5cms de largo y 3,5mm de ancho. Es una pieza por la cual la moneda efectúa el recorrido desde el 1er sensor IR hasta el último sensor IR. Posee una superficie de recorrido estriado y levemente inclinado para evacuar humedad y algo de mugre externa.

*TOPE* es un arco plástico dispuesto en la cara interna que finaliza el rápido recorrido y asegura que la moneda ahora cambie su curso inmediatamente hacia abajo, al encuentro con la *COMPUERTA*, cuya función se detalla en la siguiente lámina.

Luego de que la moneda ingresó por el *EMBUDO*, se topa con el primero de los sensores IR que se usa para evitar fraude o atasco, ilustrado como *1a* y *1b*. A continuación nos encontramos con el 2º sensor IR (al cual llamamos IR1) para dar inicio a la señal electromagnética y que está ilustrado como *2a* y *2b*. Ahora nos encontramos con el espacio dado para alojar las bobinas electromagnéticas que envían y reciben la señal ilustradas como *3a* y *3b* y se encuentran ocultas tras las paredes plásticas. Por último, el sensor de término de señal IR2 ilustrado acá como *4a* y *4b*. En este modelo, los 3 sensores IR trazan un haz de luz por una pequeñísima ventanilla u orificio fácil de obstruir por mugre o pelusas.

Ya para cuando la moneda ha dejado a IR2 (4a y 4b) el VALIDADOR ya ha identificado si la moneda es válida o no (aunque este proceso no es perfecto).

*MODELO JOFEMAR*:



Para ahorrar espacio, nombraremos las diferencias:

*1a* y *1b* en vez de ser un sensor IR es sustituido por un par de bobinas electromagnéticas por cada cara del VALIDADOR, más pequeñas y ocultas tras las paredes plásticas y, además, un sensor IR oculto que actúa con el sistema ANTI YOYÓ.
*3a* ya no es un par de bobinas sino una sola con un canal en el medio para dejar transitar la moneda.
*2a*, *2b*, *4a* y *4b* suelen tener unas ventanillas de acrílico transparente o en su defecto un orificio mas grande.
*TOPE* está puesto en la otra cara, en la puerta.
PUENTE es plástico y alcanza un largo total de 8,5cms por 2,5mm de ancho. Al principio lo compone un tramo independiente que forma parte del sistema *ANTI YOYÓ*, el cual en este modelo es mucho más completo y seguro.



En las vistas de los circuitos internos de cada puerta de cada modelo, pueden notarse las conexiones y ubicaciones requeridas para los diversos sensores ya vistos y algunos otros elementos que describiremos mejor:

*COMPUERTA*: es una pequeña y delgada barrera (plástica en el AZKOYEN y metálica en el JOFEMAR) que presenta 2 posibles estados: *en reposo o extendida* cuando la decisión del VALIDADOR fue rechazar la moneda; *activada o recogida* cuando la decisión fue aceptar la moneda. Internamente, la COMPUERTA está asociada mecánicamente a un relé de mediano tamaño.

*SENSORES DE SALIDA*: En el AZKOYEN se usan 2 CNY70 como sensores de rebote (http://farm1.static.flickr.com/98/267534187_5eff7ffa37.jpg) y en el JOFEMAR un sensor IR.
Debo aclarar que cuando me refiero a sensor IR en todos los casos anteriores, me refiero a un par constituido por un diodo IR y un foto transistor complementario.

*VISTAS TRASERAS*:



Elementos vistos en el diagrama en bloques:
1º uC: MICRO CONTROLADOR
2º EPROM
3º ADC
4º RELÉ
5º BUS DE CONEXIONES CON LA PUERTA
6º BUS DE DATO DE SALIDA
7º BOBINA ELECTROMAGNÉTICA

Por supuesto a estos elementos siempre les acompaña diversos circuitos constituyendo las lógicas mayores y menores además de la circuitería analógica.

No detallaré mas funcionamiento por ahora... lo demás quedará para laboratorio

Un saludo cordial a todos


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Ya... de vuelta nuevamente 

En esta ocasión, quisiera que tratáramos el tema del *ALMACÉN INTERMEDIO*, más conocido como *CARRUSEL*roll: ya verán por qué)



Este es otro producto de la empresa *JOFEMAR* el cual es casi completamente mecánico y posee partes electromecánicas (apenas posee 2 condensadores como piezas electrónicas)

 Lo podemos dividir en 3 grandes partes: *TORRE*, *CHASIS* y *CARRUSEL* (parte a la cual se debe su apodo)



Como todo lo que hemos venido haciendo... desmenucemoslo 

Si, tengo tiempo y aprovecharé de destrozar cada parte para dar mejores explicaciones de cada una .

Como ya se mencionó, el *ALMACÉN INTERMEDIO* es la parte que acumula las monedas validadas a espera de ser cobradas o devueltas.
En el caso de introducir varias monedas o fichas válidas, el *ALMACÉN INTERMEDIO* da alojo para hasta 8 monedas. Cada una de las cuales debe tomar una posición ÚNICA y vacía dentro del *CARRUSEL* (la parte que las acumula), sin embargo, para mantener esa posición libre del *CARRUSEL* se necesita de un sistema que lo pueda hacer rotar en algún sentido, cada vez que una moneda haya logrado hacer uso de uno de los espacios, o *CELDAS* del CARRUSEL y así mantener, siempre que se pueda, un espacio vacante dentro de sus 8 posibles *CELDAS*.

 Como ejercicio mental: pensemos en una moneda que fue validada y se aloja en la CELDA 1, automáticamente la *CPU* envía la orden de que rote el *CARRUSEL* una posición dejando lista la *CELDA* 2 para ser ocupada. Si ésta fuera ocupada también, el proceso se volvería a repetir hasta que quede la *CELDA* 8 como espacio siguiente. En total son 7 posibles rotaciones que ordenará la *CPU* de ser necesario.
La *CPU* lleva el conteo, por esta razón cuando se presente la *CELDA* 8 y sea ocupada, no ordenará otra rotación y por muy aceptable que esté la 9ª moneda, esta simplemente será tan rechazada como una moneda falsa 



*La TORRE*: es la parte de fuerza del *ALMACÉN INTERMEDIO*. Está compuesto principalmente de un motor interno de 12 volts (al que solo se le aplican 9v) y un sistema de engranajes multiplicadores de fuerza equivalente a la caja de cambio de un automóvil. Está anclada firmemente al cuello del *CHASIS* gracias a unas pinzas de fijación (son 3) y su motor interno se alimenta por 9v continuos y la polaridad depende de la *CPU*.



Al desmontarlo y desarmarlo, nos encontramos con sus partes principales. Con tan solo retirar 4 tornillos, se retira la cubierta superior y nos permite ver su contenido. La *TORRE* es de material plástico transparente (o un tipo de acrílico) que necesita tener sus 2 cubiertas muy apretadas entre si, debido a los engranajes interiores cuyos ejes deben estar firmemente en sus posiciones, para evitar pérdidas de transmisión de fuerza o que se tranque alguno de los engranajes internos.



Tal como se aprecia en esta imagen, los engranajes requieren de una buena lubricación para minimizar el rose y el desgaste de las piezas. No debe ser muy espeso que atore el mecanismo ni muy líquido que se escurra. la cantidad es en su justa medida que proteja cada engrane  y puntos de contacto y fricción.
El motor consta de 2 capacitores de 100n conectados uno a cada terminal de alimentación y unidos entre ellos con soldadura al cuerpo metálico del motor, para minimizar los ruidos eléctricos producidos por los contactos de las escobillas con el rotor.

 ¿Falla la *TORRE*? Si. Principalmente por un asunto del estado de los engranes principalmente. Para lubricar nuevamente el mecanismo, antes hay que retirar la lubricación vieja y prefiero usar un simple "lava lozas" anti grasas, un secador de pelo con aire caliente y/o papel absorbente. Todo limpio y seco, aplicamos lubricante nuevo. oops: mi foto no es el mejor ejemplo)
No aconsejo lubrica el motor, pues está bien sellado y dura muchísimo como viene.

ya... hasta aquí con esta parte... un respiro y seguimos...


----------



## DATAGENIUS

OK... sigamos ahora con el *CHASIS*.

El CHASIS es el soporte para todas las piezas principales que lo componen. Es de plástico negro rígido al cual nunca, repito, nunca se le debe aplicar como limpiador algún spray de limpieza congelante, pues se quiebra casi de inmediato. Tampoco requiere de lubricantes, pues se ensucia con mucha facilidad. Solo debe estar limpio y seco (reluciente)



Las partes que sostiene son:
1.- Canal de Ingreso de monedas a las *CELDAS* del *CARRUSEL*.
2.- Soporte para el *CARRUSEL*. Es una zona interior destinada a portar, acoplar y operar sobre el *CARRUSEL*.
3.- Cuello del *CHASIS*. Es el cimiento para acoplar con firmeza la *TORRE*.
4.- Engrane bi-funcional, que transfiere la fuerza de rotación desde la *TORRE* hacia el *CARRUSEL* y para que cada una vuelta se presione un *SWITCH* de posicionamiento, gracias a una forma extendida añadida a su cuerpo. (*ovaloide* ni yo me la creo)
5.- Ventana del sistema tensor del *CARRUSEL*. Oculta y protege el brazo tensor que trabaja sobre las figuras cóncavas del CARRUSEL, sujetándolo precisamente cuando una CELDA pueda recibir una moneda a través del Canal de Ingreso de monedas.
6.- *SWITCH* de posición es un interruptor normalmente abierto (NA). Cada una vuelta del engrane bi-funcional equivale a una posición de *CELDA* del *CARRUSEL*. Así lo interpreta la *CPU* para efectos de conteo y descuento.
7.- *BOBINA* de cobro. Electroimán que ejerce su fuerza sobre un gatillo que abre la compuerta de la *CELDA* próxima, para dejar caer su moneda a la alcancía. Es de 50Ω.
8.- *BOBINA* de devolución. Electroimán que ejerce su fuerza sobre un gatillo que frena el movimiento de la *BANDEJA* del *CARRUSEL*, ocasionando que todas las monedas acumuladas en el *CARRUSEL* caigan al *CAJETÍN DE DEVOLUCIÓN*. Es de 50Ω.
(Ambas bobinas poseen en su núcleo un eje metálico y un resorte que lo obliga a estar alejado del centro (estado en reposo). Al ser energizada la bobina atrae al eje a su centro (estado activo).
9.- Canal de caída de las monedas rechazadas por el *VALIDADOR*. Permite que pasen, sin desviarse, al EMBUDO de devolución.
10.- Pestañas de anclaje del *ALMACÉN INTERMEDIO*. Permiten que el *ALMACÉN INTERMEDIO* completo se agarre con el chasis interior del teléfono público *TRAM*.
11.- Eje metálico del *CARRUSEL*. Punto de fijación del eje sin movimiento sobre el cual rota el *CARRUSEL*.





El *Engrane Bi-Funcional*, como su nombre lo indica, presta 2 funciones simultáneas. Está compuesto de 2 engranes acoplados por una muesca en media luna y un tornillo negro central. La forma ovaloide de la pieza superior genera un empuje al *SWITCH* de posicionamiento pulsandolo para que marque una ubicación.
La parte inferior es un engrane incompleto que solo consta de 7 dientes, es decir, solo genera fuerza de empuje en la mitad de su giro. Por ende, y tal como se aprecia en la imagen inferior, son los dientes de cada extremo los que sufren y se desgarran principalmente ya que son éstos los primeros en recibir o efectuar el impacto del movimiento, ya que comienzan a realizar el máximo esfuerzo de generar la rotación en un sentido u el otro del *CARRUSEL*.
Cada engrane queda a cada lado del *CHASIS*, uno por encima y otro por debajo. En el cuello de unión se le puede aplicar un lubricante ligero que minimice los efectos del roce con el *CHASIS*.



Visto desde abajo, a la izquierda se aprecia la *BOBINA* de cobro y su gatillo de compuertas. En la esquina superior izquierda, se nota gran parte del canal de paso de las monedas rechazadas por el *VALIDADOR*. Al centro, en la cavidad del *CARRUSEL*, se aprecia de color gris el BRAZO tensor (que ahora está en estado de reposo, en estado activo está hacia abajo hacia su codo) y posee una ruedita de bronce para evitar roce (se puede lubricar). Justo detrás del Brazo está la ranura o canal de acceso de monedas a las *CELDAS*. En el centro de la cavidad del *CARRUSEL* se encuentra el *EJE* metálico en el cual rota el *CARRUSEL* y que está fijo al *CHASIS*. A la derecha de la cavidad se ve el *ENGRANE* inferior del Engrane Bi-Funcional y su tornillo de fijación. Por último, al extremo inferior derecho del *CHASIS*, se aprecia el Gatillo de Tope de la *BOBINA* de devolución.

 Ya falta menos... vamos al *CARRUSEL* y sus partes.



El *CARRUSEL* es en sí mismo, una estructura plástica compuesta de 3 principales:



1º.- *El cuerpo central*: Es un esqueleto plástico negro el cual contiene 8 espacios o CELDAS rectangulares capaces de contener cómodamente una moneda en su interior sin estar muy apretadas. La parte inferior es caída en ángulo para acoplar la BANDEJA. La parte superior interior está formada por una corona dentada hacia el centro (ver figura final). La parte superior es lisa con 8 ranuras para cada *CELDA* y en el centro de esta, el agujero para el *EJE METÁLICO*.
Por los costados, entre cada *CELDA*, están las bisagras o puntos de apoyo de las *COMPUERTAS*. Pr debajo de una de estas "bisagras", se encuentra un resorte para dar tensión a la *BANDEJA*.
Esta parte no falla por sí sola, solo puede ensuciarse y lo hace.



Las *COMPUERTAS* podríamos definirlas como unas membranas plásticas blancas que se encargan de mantener a la moneda atrapada en cada *CELDA* que contenga una, y dejarla pasar a la *ALCANCÍA* solo cuando la *BOBINA DE COBRO* se active. Es una puerta que solo debe ser abierta por la *BOBINA DE COBRO*. Son de forma angular para poder ser abiertas y cerradas. Las 4 *COMPUERTAS* superiores de la foto muestran como se ven desde afuera y las 4 inferiores muestra como se ven desde dentro de la *CELDA*.
Las *COMPUERTAS* se ensucian mucho con "sarro" y mugre de las monedas interiormente y exteriormente con tierra.



Esta imagen muestra a las *COMPUERTAS* colocadas en sus posiciones en torno al cuerpo principal del *CARRUSEL*, donde se nota que están justo frente a cada *CELDA*. Además, arriba a la derecha del centro, se ve en color blanco el resorte de tensión para la *BANDEJA*.



Esta es la *BANDEJA*, aunque no se note, es la parte más delicada del *CARRUSEL* ya que cerca del centro se adelgazan mucho las zonas de retención de las monedas y es fácil de romperlas si se manipulan mal. La *BANDEJA* está levemente desfasada de la posición de cada *CELDA* para evitar que la moneda se caiga al *EMBUDO*, puesto que posee también 8 ranuras las que coinciden con las *CELDAS* en el momento en que la *BOBINA DE DEVOLUCIÓN* es activada al frenar el avance de la *BANDEJA* mientras si lo puede hacer el resto del *CARRUSEL*, es decir, para devolver las monedas y que estas caigan, la *CPU* ordena un avance de posición del *CARRUSEL* pero al mismo tiempo frena la *BANDEJA* al activar la  *BOBINA DE DEVOLUCIÓN* que detiene su avance y provoca que las ranuras de la *BANDEJA* coincidan con las *CELDAS* y las monedas contenidas en su interior caen al no tener un piso que las afirme y no les queda más remedio que caer al *EMBUDO*. Por último, se nota al extremo superior derecho de la imagen una punta sobresaliente, que es la que encaja con el resorte mencionado anteriormente y ubicado en el cuerpo central del *CHASIS*.
La *BANDEJA* tiene como principal falla que se quiebra al centro en las zonas delgadas.

 Hasta aquí... ufff  Se que algo se me olvida....                                                        Buscar                        

Esta era la foto final de este capítulo: Aquí se ve claramente la corona dentada hacia el centro del *CHASIS* y las 8 ranuras para cada *CELDA*.



Ahora si.... al siguiente....


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Ya me acordé... no expliqué cómo desmontar las partes... a ya vamos 



La *TORRE* se comienza a desmontar introduciendo un destornillador de paleta, no muy grande, por esta zona, luego de levantarse un tanto, seguir por los costados entre el cuello del *CHASIS* y la *TORRE*. De hacerlo bien la TORRE se desprenderá hacia arriba y solo quedará sujeta por sus cables de alimentación (rojo y negro). Debería quedar algo así:



Para desarmar el *CARRUSEL*, se deben retirar su seguro (chaveta le decimos acá ) y su golilla:



Sacar la *BANDEJA* con cuidado, para que se vea mas o menos así:



Luego, no llegar y retirar el *CARRUSEL* por que se encuentra el *BRAZO TENSOR* trabado en las zonas cóncavas del *CARRUSEL*. Ubicar visualmente la rueda de bronce del *BRAZO TENSOR* y girar levemente el *CARRUSEL* hasta que la rueda de bronce quede completamente oculta por el *CHASIS*. Ver esta foto en la parte inferior izquierda del *CARRUSEL*:



Se aprecia apenas la rueda de bronce. Al comenzar a girar el CARRUSEL la rueda comenzará a desaparecer; para cuando sea el punto máximo en que se oculte en el CHASIS, jalar suave hacia afuera el *CARRUSEL*. Si no avanza puede ser por que se atoró con el gatillo de la *BOBINA de COBRO*. Si sale, quedará así:



Sacarlo completamente y desmontar cada *COMPUERTA*, así:



Para montarlo todo, empezar por la *TORRE* y ubicarla así:



Fijarse que sincronicen los engranes, el de bronce con el plástico y presionar hacia abajo.

Para montar las *COMPUERTAS*, proceso inverso al desmontaje.

Para introducir el *CARRUSEL* en su compartimento, guiarlo por el *EJE METÁLICO* casi hasta el fondo y utilizar un destornillador largo y delgado; introducirlo por una de las *CELDAS* y capturar el *BRAZO TENSOR* con la punta de la herramienta para que con ayuda del mismo *CARRUSEL* se efectúe un giro en sentido del codo del *BRAZO TENSOR*, hasta que la rueda de bronce, sin que se le suelte, quede oculta en el *CHASIS*shock: es super difícil):



Montado el *CARRUSEL*, hay que adjuntarle la *BANDEJA* teniendo el debido cuidado de que la punta de tope de la misma coincida con el resorte de tensión en el *CARRUSEL*, mas o menos así:



Luego se le pone la golilla y el seguro (chaveta) y aquí no ha pasado nada (siempre y cuando no haya roto algo mientras lo arma, ejemplo: la ventana del brazo tensor )

Nos vemos luego... consulten por dudas o algo poco claro...


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Hola a todos  qué tal si avanzamos un poco más y ahora repasamos la siguiente parte (hacia abajo) conocido vulgarmente como *EMBUDO*, pero técnicamente llamado *PASO HUCHA*:




En donde está ubicado, presta 2 servicios:

I.- *DEVOLUCIÓN*: Para efectuar esta tarea, posee 2 canales o rutas por las cuales efectuar este servicio:






La ruta *A*, es el camino que toman aquellas monedas que han sido *RECHAZADAS* por el *VALIDADOR*.
La ruta *B*, es la que se usa para *VACIAR* el *CARRUSEL*. Esta parte con forma de "embudo" le da su apodo.
Ambas rutas desembocan en el *CAJETÍN DE DEVOLUCIÓN (C)*.

II.- *SENSOR PASO HUCHA*: Es una vía para detectar que la moneda efectivamente pase desde el *CARRUSEL* hacia la *ALCANCÍA* (hucha). En la siguiente imagen se ilustra esa ruta con línea *VERDE* desde el número *(3)* (el *CARRUSEL*)hacia el *(4)* (la *ALCANCÍA*):



La función de este sensor es percibir electromagnéticamente el paso de la moneda y traducirlo en un pulso o nivel lógico y aplicarlo a tecnología TTL ó CMOS. En este punto, alguno de ustedes se preguntarán el porqué de tanta tecnología para la detección del paso o caída de una moneda  cuando más simple sería el uso de foto transistor IR y su LED complementario??? La respuesta radica en la primera línea de las características de su hoja técnica (DATASHEET: Infineon - datasheet pdf)

En efecto, el TCA305 (chip principal) consume menos de 1mA y un sistema óptico necesitaría al menos una 20 veces más de consumo... 

Esta es la imagen del circuito:



El esquema electrónico de la hoja técnica es muy parecido al usado en la imagen anterior:



La (Lo) de la izquierda es la bobina por medio de la cual pasa la moneda. Está arrollada en un carrete plástico rectangular detrás del circuito. Desarmado se ve así:





Y una última foto ya armado y visto desde abajo:



Tal vez hayan notado que los chips usados en las imágenes anteriores sean diferentes. Son sólo versiones DIP14 y DSO14 del mismo chip.

 con esto por ahora... ya le agregaremos luego las pocas partes que faltan


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Ya... a poner caritas felices. 

Ahora le toca a la *ALCANCÍA*, y aunque parezca poca cosa, una parte es una parte 






Se ve elegante , y en esa cajita plástica caen muchas monedas (aunque como están las cosas ahora, con suerte y caen monedas )

Como se nota, la caja de *ALCANCÍA* tiene un surco vertical por su costado derecho, casi al principio, desde arriba hacia abajo. Se usa para que el *PESTILLO DE ALCANCÍA* la trabe evitando que sea extraída.

 De la capacidad no quiero hacer mención, pues varía de un país al otro; y tan solo en Chile se cuenta con 3 tamaños distintos de moneda que pueden ser usadas en el teléfono *TRAM*.






Esta imagen muestra casi la totalidad del largo de la *ALCANCÍA*. El corte en diagonal final coincide con la forma del gabinete que la contiene, el que a su vez debe tener esa inclinación para darle lugar al *EMBUDO* del *PASO HUCHA*. Además, las monedas al caer y acumularse tienden a formar un "montón" en forma de un "monte" o "colina", por ende, hay ciertas áreas de la caja de *ALCANCÍA* que no serán usadas con monedas.

Ahora bien, existe en el *COMPARTIMENTO DE ALCANCÍA* (el espacio que la contiene) unos elementos (*electrodos*) dispuestos para detectar cuando esté llena la *ALCANCÍA* o para avisar que ha llegado a cierto nivel:





Se notan unas varitas metálicas que sobre salen del techo y del fondo del *COMPARTIMENTO DE ALCANCÍA*. La función es muy simple : a medida que se acumulan monedas en su interior, el montón de monedas metálicas hace que se efectúe un corto circuito (un puente) entre esos "electrodos", lo que estará siendo supervisado finalmente por la *CPU* e interpretadolo como *ALCANCÍA LLENA*.






En esta imagen se aprecian los contactos de los electrodos que conforman el *SENSOR DE ALCANCÍA LLENA*, uno está en la parte superior cerca de la *RANURA DEL COMPARTIMENTO DE ALCANCÍA* y el otro se encuentra en la parte posterior del *COMPARTIMENTO DE LA ALNCÍA* a un costado de la *TTL* y que se conectan mediante esos cables negros a la misma, primeramente.

La *RANURA DEL COMPARTIMENTO DE ALCANCÍA* coincide con la caída de la moneda que pasa por *PASO HUCHA*, al ensamblar las partes, hay que tener en consideración eso.

Uff, fin de esta parte 

Nos vemos luego y no olviden comentar, no me hagan sentir que estoy solo


----------



## Helminto G.

no es silencio de soledad es silencio de atencion, gracias por compartir toda esa informacion


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Bien, siendo el caso como es... tratemos ahora la *TTL* (*T*arjeta *T*erminal de *L*ínea) que vendría siendo el elemento final de este lado del *TRAM*, conocido como *CHASIS del TRAM*.

Esta es su ubicación:





Esos son los 2 modelos, el primero para la *Versión 1* (un poco menos conocida) y la segunda para la *Versión 2* (más popular):









Ambas usan el mismo principio de funcionamiento, pero la V2 es más popular y más completa. Por esto, decidí descomponer esta para que, siendo más compleja, se entienda también la V1:




Describamoslo:
*ZONA AMARILLA*: Es la zona donde se encuentras los conectores para la línea telefónica. Las conexiones del conector central, de 3 terminales, están en paralelo con unos conectores metálicos que se muestran a cada lado y bajo el conector central. En los extremos del conector central, las conexiones de la línea están identificadas por L1 (a la derecha) y L2 (a la izquierda) y son las líneas de uso principal. La conexión central se usa para conectar una línea que se conecte a tierra, tierra eléctrica externa al *TRAM*. Veremos su importancia.

*ZONA ROJA*: Es la zona de alta tensión. Posee elementos para prevenir un golpe de voltaje que ingrese por la línea telefónica, producto de rayos, inducciones de alto voltaje o una tensión directamente aplicada sobre la línea telefónica. Está compuesta de 3 protecciones por cada línea: Las resistencias que se ven a cada lado son de 1Ω y pueden actuar como fusibles. También posee 2 varistores de 140v. Por último, tiene un protector o descargador gaseoso de 3 polos para 230v. Tanto los varistores como el protector gaseoso tiene cada uno su terminada velocidad y capacidad de reacción, pero su esfuerzo será inútil si no se conecta el terminal central, de los conectores de la línea telefónica, a tierra eléctrica, puesto que es por esa línea por donde drenan los sobre voltajes indeseados, de otro modo pierden eficiencia.

*ZONA AZUL*: Es la zona que se encarga de filtrar cierta gama de ruidos presentes en la línea telefónica (gracias al uso de bobinas en serie con la línea telefónica) y suprimir posibles transientes adicionales con la ayuda de otro varistor y con el uso de un TRISIL confused: conocían ese componente???)   yo tampoco (por eso enseño, para aprender algo más) http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/25422/STMICROELECTRONICS/TPB200.html es el que se llama así y que se usa en la TTL.

*ZONA VERDE*: Es la zona de los conectores del *SENSOR ALCANCÍA (CN3)* (a la izquierda), el *PASO HUCHA (CN1)* (al centro) y el conector *CPU (CN2)* (a la derecha). Ahora describiré sus pines comenzando por los 2 primeros:




Traduciendo esas signos de izquierda a derecha dice: *(pulso)  (negativo)    (negativo)  (pulso)  (positivo)*. Los que dicen (negativo) se refiere a que se conectan al negativo (GND) de la *CPU*. Los que dicen (pulso) son por donde salen los pulsos de los sensores, según lo que detecten, hacia la *CPU*. El que dice (positivo) se conecta al positivo de la CPU pero a la fuente de 9v (luego hablamos de eso).

Conector *CPU (CN2)*:




El cable de este conector está dispuesto de tal forma que el pin 1 del *CN2* coincide con el pin 1 de la *CPU* en la misma posición y orden, por tanto, tal como están en este conector ubicados, lo están en la *CPU*. Describamos cada pin en orden:

*1*.- Aquí llega la conexión de la L1 de la línea telefónica.
*2*.- Este pin está conectado a la toma a tierra eléctrica de la *TTL*, la conexión central.
*3*.- Aquí llega la conexión de la L2 de la línea telefónica.
*4*.- N. C. (no se usa, sin conexión)
*5*.- Puente de conexión con el pin 6 (en Chile estos pines están permanente puenteados)
*6*.- Puente de conexión con el pin 5 (y lo que hacen es aplicar un +5v ó 1 lógico en la *CPU*)
*7*.- Pin para aplicar un +9v al *SENSOR PASO HUCHA*.
*8*.- Pin para enviar el pulso que genere el *SENSOR PASO HUCHA* a la *CPU*.
*9*.- Pin para conectar a GND de la CPU un terminal de cada sensor (*ALCANCÍA* y *PASO HUCHA*).
*10*.- Pin para aplicar el pulso que genere el *SENSOR ALCANCÍA* a la *CPU*.

La correspondencia de pines, con el mismo uso, se detalla a continuación:





 Ya... hasta aquí  Si tienen dudas, no duden en consultar, para esto estoy 

Nos vemos, un abrazo 

 Lo próximo será entrar en la *CPU*... no se lo pierdan.


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Hola a todos los que van siguiendo este tutorial de telefonía pública. Antes de continuar con el tema de la *CPU*, quisiera que supieran que lo publico considerando que a estas alturas éste tema ya no es un tema sensible, lleno de información confidencial y muchos "*TABUS*" técnicos.

Es mi aporte al libre conocimiento mundial y, a pesar de ser único en su tipo, contiene todo lo que aprendido sólo y con ayuda de muchos amigos y colegas.

Créanme que años atrás, sentiría temor por liberar esta información, pues era celosamente guardada y muy cotizada, y los no muchos especialistas la defendían a toda costa. Gracias a Dios, esa etapa ya pasó a raíz de la baja demanda del servicio y la diversidad de otros modelos que han inundado nuestro mercado para satisfacer los requerimientos de los clientes.

Hoy por hoy, el teléfono publico *TRAM* es solo uno más de tantos otros; un equipo que hoy algunos mantienen y cuidan, venden y compran, con ventajas y desventajas, al lado quizás  de otros modelos más actuales y competitivos.

Escaso de repuestos, servicios y de gente confiable que los atienda, le quiero legar mis conocimientos para ayudar a quienes lo buscan para mejorar su capacidad y ofrecer real ayuda a los usuarios y dueños del tan querido por mí, teléfono público *TRAM*.

 No sé aun porqué de entre los que visitan y siguen este curso, que tienen conocimiento del mismo, no han querido aportar o corregirme o participar en apoyo al material. No creo que sea por que yo sepa mucho más que ellos, de echo, los hay mejores que yo.

Sin embargo, a modo de agradecer a Dios, en el que creo con toda mi alma, que me dio la oportunidad de aprender y conocer este teléfono a fondo, les entrego a ustedes más información para que la apliquen con buen corazón en sus actividades y contribuyan a un mejor servicio profesional. *Por que gratis recibí y gratis doy...* (así he sido educado por Dios)

Pongan mucha atención a los temas que vengan 

(Perdón, tenía muchas ganas de expresar lo que siento en mi corazón. Gracias por acompañarme)


----------



## MacPerez

*¡Muchísimas gracias por el aporte!*


----------



## cansi22

"Por que gratis recibí y gratis doy..."
Tambien es gratis leer y agradecer.
Muy buena entrada. La gente no comenta porque creo que hay bastante desconcimiento sobre este tema, hasta ahora jeje


----------



## DATAGENIUS

A principios del curso, en la página 1, los temas #2 y #3, tuvimos la oportunidad de al menos ver como eran las tarjetas principales de control del *TRAM*, llamadas popularmente *CPU*.

Están ubicadas siempre al interior de la parte del *TRAM* llamada *FRONTAL*, y en ella se conectan de alguna forma todos los periféricos antes mencionados en este tutorial.




Sin embargo, la propia *CPU* porta directamente 2 periféricos que son el *DISPLAY* (en la parte superior) y el *TECLADO* (al centro):





Por tanto, antes de estudiar a la *CPU*, estudiaremos cada uno de éstos periféricos por separado.

El *DISPLAY* será el primero:










El *DISPLAY* es una unidad electrónica (un módulo) que nos permite la visualización en 2 líneas, de 20 caracteres por cada una. Es alfanumérico, lo que quiere decir que se pueden representar en el letras, números y otros caracteres y símbolos pre definidos.

Su CHIP principal es el HD44780 y se complementa con otros drivers como el HD66100 y el KS0063 visto en la imagen de arriba. Dependiendo de la versión de la ROM interna pueden representar diversas tablas de caracteres.
Su interfaz es paralela de 8 bits, 3 bits de control, alimentación positiva y negativa, nivel de contraste (visualización más clara u obscura de los caracteres), en total, un bus de conexión de 14 pines.
No posee BACK LIGH, es decir, luz de fondo.
El módulo DISPLAY en sí, posee su propia hoja técnica y se ubica por la nomenclatura L2012 de Seiko Instrument.
 Alguno se preguntará si esta parte falla alguna vez: *SI*, pero falla por que lo quebran  y no es chiste. No faltan los que se enojan hablando por teléfono o el teléfono le traga la moneda y se desquitan y le pegan un golpe tal que la pantalla se quiebra, se esparrama el cristal líquido quedando un manchón negro con el vidrio trizado y además el golpe puede llegar a romper la tarjeta. Algo como esto:












 Quedó como Frankestein...

 A parte de ese terrible problema, otros pueden ser por causa del control de contraste que trabaje mal, pues es un potenciómetro de 10KΩ y falla poco, salvo la perilla que se le rompe el eje.
Lo más frecuente es la falla por un transistor en la *CPU* que hace de Switch para permitir que se alimente el DISPLAY con una tensión de 5v. Luego lo ubicaremos en la *CPU*.

 Respecto de este tema no hay más que aportar. Pasemos al otro tema.


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Bueno, así como el *DISPLAY* se asoma a nosotros gracias a la ventana del *FRONTAL*,  el *TECLADO* se asoma nosotros también a través de unas aberturas en el *FRONTAL* dispuestas para cada tecla, 12 en total del teclado principal, que es el que veremos a continuación:








Consiste en un cuerpo plástico negro al que podríamos llegar a dividir en 3 partes principales, a las que llamaremos:
*1.- CHASIS*: Parte del teclado que contiene a cada tecla y al que se arrima la tarjeta de contactos.
*2.- TECLAS*: Conjunto de 12 teclas individuales de material plástico negro, marcadas serigráficamente para identificar a cada una con los números del 1 al 9, el 0, el asterisco (***) y el numeral (*#*) (conocido en Chile como "gato").
*3.- PLACA DE CONTACTO*: *PCB*, circuito impreso, sin componentes electrónicos, que ofrece puntos de contacto para una membrana de goma con contactos grafitados o semiconductores. Posee también los espadines de conexión para la *CPU*.

Para desarmarlo hay que voltearlo y retirar 4 tornillos pequeños, luego desprender la *PCB* con cuidado:





Presentaré unas imágenes de cómo se desarma y lo conocerán mejor:

















El *TECLADO* recibe constantes desgastes al ser usado frecuentemente por los usuarios, por lo que al cabo de un tiempo los número de mayor uso de van borrando completamente.
Para resolver este dilema y evitar el recambio por parte de la compañía de teléfonos, que es de elevado valor, se han implementado diversos métodos, los cuales ilustro a continuación:





1º.- Arriba a la izquierda se encuentra un *TECLADO* original .
2º.- Arriba a la derecha uno que fue re-serigrafiado.
3º.- Abajo a la izquierda uno que recibió un reemplazo de las teclas plásticas por otras metálicas.
4º.- Abajo a la derecha uno que está borrado por el uso a través del tiempo .

*En respeto a quienes implementaron estas soluciones, no revelaré yo mismo las metodologías.*

A parte de teclas gastadas, la principal falla es el mal contacto que le ocurra a una o varias teclas, siendo la razón el desgaste de la membrana o goma de contactos y en el menor de los casos es la suciedad del contacto en la *PCB*.
El propio *TECLADO* se ensucia mucho ya por los dedos sucios que lo van tocando 

La *PCB* está pensada para ordenar los contactos en una matriz de cruce de columnas y filas:
√ una misma columna para los números 1, 4, y 7
√ otra para los números 2, 5, 8 y 0
√ la última para los números 3, 6 y 9
√ una fila para los números 1, 2 y 3
√ otra para los números 4, 5 y 6
√ otra para los números 7, 8 y 9
√ otra para los caracteres *** y *#*
√ los otros contactos que faltan para el 0, el *** y el *#* son independientes.
 Eso nos debiera dar 10 terminales o espadines y se ven 11, la razón es que los espadines de ambos extremos están conectados entre sí, es decir, se repite la conexión.

 Por último, las golillas que aparecen al levantar la *PCB* actúan como separadores o espaciadores, son importantes y no las pierdan.

Nos vemos más adelante, tengo que preparar muchas fotos y mi tiempo escasea... no se lo pierdan y si pueden, *comenten*.


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Hola a todos y bien venidos a otra parte de este tutorial. Ya estoy muy atrasado y es que tengo muy poco tiempo por estos días.

Ya es hora de adentrarnos en la misteriosa *CPU* y averiguar cuáles son sus partes y de qué forma funcionan. Me ayudaré con la siguiente ilustración (como siempre) para explicar las partes principales:





Las explicaré en sentido reloj; desde el centro arriba hacia la derecha:
*1º.- Encerrado en rojo* se encuentra la denominada LÓGICA MAYOR, que es la parte compuesta por los circuitos integrados principales. En ella destaca el *micro controlador* 80C31, una *EPROM* 27C010, una *EEPROM* 24C32 y una *RAM* M48T18-100MH1 con su *BATERÍA* especial M4T28-BR12SH1.
La cosa funciona más o menos así: El *Micro Controlador* contiene el programa, la *EPROM* contiene los datos constantes, la *EEPROM* las variables y en la *RAM* se levantan las operaciones de cálculo.
Por ejemplo: cuando entremos a analizar el *MENÚ* de opciones, todas o la mayoría de los mensajes que proporciona el *MENÚ* se encuentran grabados en la *EPROM*. Los campos que se pueden modificar dentro del *MENÚ* son las variables que se almacenan en la *EEPROM* y cuando se usa el teléfono la pantalla usa los datos constantes de la *EPROM* para mostrar mensajes y en la *RAM* se levantan las operaciones de cálculo de tiempo, para determinar la duración de cada llamada, el análisis de los prefijos telefónicos, etc.

*2º.- Encerrado en recuadros naranja* se encuentra la lógica menor: Es una serie de compuertas y arreglos lógicos que ayudan a las funciones de la lógica mayor. Proporcionan estados concretos y multiplican la funcionalidad de los puertos del *Micro Controlador*. Es la zona que digitaliza el uso del teléfono, es decir, convierte a estados y datos digitales las funciones y usos que se le da al teléfono, de este modo el *Micro Controlador* sabe que hacer en cada momento.

*3º.- Encerrado en púrpura* encontramos una sección de tonos. Aquí encontraremos al chip TCM3105 que es un *FAX/MÓDEM* para comunicar la *CPU* con un Centro de Gestión mediante la línea telefónica mediante un protocolos de tonos audibles. También se encuentra el chip PCD3311CT que se usa principalmente para la generación de los tonos *DTMF* y también para los tonos de pruebas y respuestas al llamado.

*4º.- Encerrado en azul* encontramos la sección de audio. En esta sección se pueden destacar 2 áreas:
A) abajo a la derecha está el chip TEA1067T que en realidad es el núcleo del teléfono, pues en el se centra el habla, el discado y la comunicación. Para efectos de habla/escucha está relacionado con los contactos ubicados abajo a la izquierda de la zona azul.
B) la parte superior de la zona azul es un área de filtros de audio para propósitos de prueba, detección de tonos, etc. Su chip principal es el cuádruple operacional TL064.

*5º.- Encerrado en morado* tenemos el circuito de RING o detector de llamada. Su chip es el LS1240A el cual está dispuesto para trabajar con un *BUZZER*, tal como lo muestra esta imagen:





No tiene nomenclatura, pero reúne las características que exige el chip mencionado.

*6º.- Encerrado en verde claro* tenemos la fuente de alimentación de 5V. Es una etapa completa que comienza desde la rectificación de la línea telefónica. Es un sistema compuesto de 2 etapas complementarias: una funciona cuando se encuentra des energizado el teléfono. Al conectar la línea telefónica, entra a funcionar un adaptador de impedancia y un circuito oscilador de alto voltaje y poca corriente a un pequeño transformador reductor y un rectificador de media onda con lo que paulatinamente se carga un Super condensador de 0,22F/5V. Concluida la carga se desconecta y deja de oscilar, hasta que la tensión baje a cerca de 4V.
La otra etapa entra a operar justo cuando la otra se desconecta pero en modo descolgado, es decir, funciona cuando el equipo tiene su auricular descolgado y está íntimamente relacionado con el chip de audio visto anteriormente.
Existen sistemas de protección muy estrictos para evitar que se generen más de 5v.

*7º.- Encerrado en amarillo* se encuentra la fuente de 9V. Esta fuente se usa para el *VALIDADOR* y para el *CARRUSEL*. Se genera a partir de los 5V, específicamente cuando esta ha llegado a los 4,7V. Posee un sistema de protección regulable entre los 9V y los 10V.

*8º.- Encerrado en celeste* se encuentra la sección de control del motor del *CARRUSEL*, sus RELÉS y el RELÉ del *VALIDADOR*. Es una serie de transistores tipo switch con diodos de protección para energizar los RELÉS y un conjunto de 4 transistores complementarios para direccionar el giro del motor.

Por último, *al centro y sin color*, se encuentra el *GANCHO DE CORTE*, es una palanca plástica transparente que acciona un switch bipolar que está conectado a 2 estados lógicos en sus extremos con los cuales le avisa al *Micro Controlador* si está colgado o no el auricular.

Al costado derecho del *GANCHO DE CORTE* de encuentra un conector *RJ45* hembra para PCB, al cual se le conecta un aparato llamado INYECTOR para ingresarle unos parámetros al programa del *MICRO CONTROLADOR* directamente y evitar el centro de gestión.

 Esto lo dejaré hasta aquí, para que lo puedan asimilar y evaluar... pero antes de irme, les quiero pedir ayuda


----------



## DATAGENIUS

*De su servicio de utilidad pública*... 

 No hay que ser muy científico para darse cuenta de que he dedicado muchas horas a la confección de este tutorial. Pero así como yo los ayudo a ustedes con toda esta información bien documentada de forma desinteresada, me gustaría saber si, ya que ustedes representan a muchos países, pudiera alguno dedicar algún tiempo en buscar lo siguiente, que tiene que ver mucho con este tutorial y con las etapas que estamos estudiando.

Se trata del Super Condensador que está instalado en la *CPU* versión 2 en la sección de 9V, que originalmente es uno de la empresa *TROBO*, de color negro, tal como aparece en la imagen anterior, pero su capacidad es de tan solo 0,047F/10V y requiere de una bateria adicional de 9V recargable para complementar el Condensador.

Sin embargo, falla ese Condensador y presenta fugas, las que no permiten su carga completa y además hace que la batería se descargue más rápido con el consecuente desgaste para la misma .

Por esa razón, hemos adoptado la utilización de otro condensador más capaz que es usado por la *CPU* versión 1, la más antigua. Su capacidad es de 0,47F/10V (10 veces más que el TROBO) y no necesita la batería para hacer que la *CPU* funcione bien.





Es muy escaso y cotizado en mi país. Por ello, ruego a ustedes verificar si en su país existe algún distribuidor de este Super Condensador de la empresa *NEC TOKIN* que detallo a continuación:








Tal como se aprecia, es un Super Condensador de la serie *FA* cuyo número de orden es el *FA1A474ZF* (sección 6.8). Yo mismo lo he solicitado desde la empresa sin respuesta hasta los distribuidores, los cuales solo unos pocos han respondido desfavorablemente 

Con esto, ustedes mismos y yo podríamos dar un mejor servicio a la vez que mejoramos el rendimiento de las mismas 

 espero no pasar a moderación, sino dar con esto mas movimiento al hilo a la vez que nos ayudamos compartiendo experiencias y soluciones.

*Por su atención, muchas gracias*...


----------



## Filosofo

Excelente aporte se agradece tu esfuerzo


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Hola a todos... llegó el momento de retomar las actividades académicas luego de unas "vacaciones" (por decirlo de alguna forma )

*** Espero que siga pendiente mi solicitud anterior y agradecido de aquellos que lo hayan intentado aunque sin el resultado esperado ***

Me imagino, que al no haber dudas que aclarar, podremos dar por terminado el asunto del Hardware para pasar ahora al Software, en realidad, revisar el contenido del MENÚ de programación que posee el *TRAM*

Lo que a continuación veremos, es el método que se debe emplear para acceder al MENÚ. Para ello es conveniente recordar un par de cosas:



Este es nuestro *TRAM* con su *AURICULAR* en modo *COLGADO*mmm: esto me recuerda que no hemos visto nada del *AURICULAR*... lo dejamos pendiente)

Así debe encontrarse para acceder al MENÚ. Luego viene lo siguiente, miren:






Lo que está encerrado en el circulo es el *BOTÓN DE MANTENIMIENTO*. Entonces, mientras esta el *AURICULAR* colgado, mantener presionado el *BOTÓN DE MANTENIMIENTO* y descolgar el *AURICULAR sin soltar el BOTÓN DE MANTENIMIENTO* por 1 o 2 segundos, entonces verán en el *DISPLAY* un mensaje de bienvenida como este:






En donde las siglas *TPI* significan *T*eléfono *P*úblico *I*nterior, luego se especifica la nacionalidad del programa instalado (por un tema del valor y tipo de la moneda en uso) y por último la versión de la *EPROM*, que corresponde con la nomenclatura de la *EPROM* que se ve en la foto de arriba, encabezando la *CPU*.

Este mensaje solo puede estar a la vista por al rededor de 25 segundos. Si mantienen presionado el *BOTÓN* por mas tiempo aparece el mensaje de error más común que posee y que muestra el *TRAM*, por que *casi* para todas sus fallas muestra lo mismo:





Bueno si les ocurre y luego de un rato no se le quita, le pueden provocar una falla de teclado y listo... Y cómo se hace 

Cuelgan el *AURICULAR*, mantienen presionado cualquier botón del *TECLADO* del *TRAM* y sin soltar el botón descuelgan el *AURICULAR* y verán el otro mensaje de error común que tiene:





Así es, no tiene relación directa con la falla, pero eso aparece en pantalla...

Retomando, luego de ver el mensaje de bienvenida, pueden soltar el *BOTÓN DE MANTENIMIENTO* y a continuación verán el siguiente MENÚ, llamado MENÚ INICIAL:





Este MENÚ no está presente en todas las versiones de *EPROM*, se incorporó para agilizar la re-programación del *TRAM* siempre y cuando previamente se tengan unos parámetros ya configurados.
Para acceder a esa re-programación, oprimes la *opción 2* con el *TECLADO* y saltas a este otro MENÚ:




Normalmente es el técnico de la compañía de teléfonos quien usa esta opción, pues tiene la posibilidad de cargar los datos mediante la línea telefónica desde un centro de gestión denominado *SETM*. Como no lo vemos nosotros, hasta aquí con esa opción.

Nosotros queremos llegar al MENÚ principal, para ello escogemos la *opción 1* usando el *TECLADO NUMÉRICO*, que será nuestra interfaz con el MENÚ. Ahí vemos entonces el que se llama MENÚ PRINCIPAL:






Por hoy, describiré que significa cada una de esas 6 opciones y en nuestro próximo tema nos interiorizaremos una por una en orden.

*DESCRIPCIÓN DE OPCIONES:*

*1-PARAM:* Abreviación de PARÁMETROS. Aquí se configuran los parámetros de uso y funcionamiento del *TRAM*. Se accede mediante el uso de una clave numérica de 4 dígitos.

*2-EST:* Abreviación de ESTADÍSTICA. Aquí se almacenan algunas estadísticas que genera el *TRAM*, tanto de ingresos como de algunas fallas. Se accede con la misma clave anterior, siempre y cuando no haya sido ingresada ya para acceder a PARÁMETROS.

*3-SETM:* Corresponden al MENÚ que configura los parámetros de comunicación con el SETM que es un "El Centro de Mantenimiento y Operación" para los teléfonos públicos de Telefónica, que a su vez depende del SGTM (Sistema de Gestión de Teléfonos Modulares) desarrollado por Telefónica I+D.

*4-PRU:* Abreviación de PRUEBAS. En esta opción, al TRAM se le pueden aplicar algunas pruebas de sus partes y efectuar un diagnóstico general.

*5-ALAR:* Abreviación de ALARMAS. Sección para leer un breve informe de alarmas de fallas detectadas por el sistema del *TRAM*. Conviene borrar las fallas acumuladas, en la mayoría de los casos.

*6-INYEC:* Abreviación de INYECTOR. Aparato portátil para aplicarle al TRAM datos de configuración directamente (mediante su puerto RJ-45 hembra para PCB que posee cerca del *BOTÓN DE MANTENIMIENTO*) cuando no es posible hacerlo mediante conexión al SETM (ejemplo con el TRAM V1, que no es compatible con el SETM)

Dejaré esto por ahora, para relajarme un poquito y para que lo vayan asimilando.

Cualquier comentario es bien recibido y sobre todo las dudas 

Un abrazo y hasta pronto


----------



## janemeto

que gran tutorial, si todos compartieran la experiencia del trabajo de esta manera, se lograria la solucion de los problemas con mas facilidad, muchas gracias por su aporte, aunque no estaba buscando directamente esta informacion, me sirivio para comprender una parte del circuito de monedas. gracias


----------



## txarlie2010

Felicitaciones!!!
Excelente trabajo!!!

No es mi campo los telefonos publicos pero es muy enriquecedor este tutorial, admiro la tenacidad y el empeño que nuestro compañero DATAGENIUS ha dedicado a su tutorial, las fotos son muy descriptivas y bien tomadas y las explicaciones son excelentes con muy buena redaccion.


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Muy, muy agradecido por el apoyo y el afecto... no he estado dando solo lo mejor, lo he estado haciendo con el corazón...

Retomando. Repasaremos las opciones del MENÚ PRINCIPAL una por una:

*1-PARAM: *Esa es la primera opción del Menú principal y, como se explicó anteriormente, es la abreviación de PARÁMETROS, los cuales definen el funcionamiento que el *TRAM* ofrecerá a los usuarios que deseen comunicarse mediante el.

Dentro de esta opción encontraremos otras opciones de configuración directa y otros SUB MENÚS. En ambos casos nos toparemos con opciones modificables y otras que solo podremos visualizar sin opción a poder modificarlas.

Para comprender cuando se da una posibilidad o la otra, cada capa o nivel dentro de los diversos menús ofrecen en la línea inferior de la pantalla (recordar que se trata de un *DISPLAY* de 2 líneas por 20 caracteres cada línea) una serie de posibilidades para que el operador (el técnico) pueda tomar decisiones.

Las diferentes opciones de decisión que se podrán tomar se ofrecen de la siguiente forma:

**-AV* ó **-AVAN*: Ambas significan *AVANZAR*. El signo *** (asterisco) indica que si presionas el botón inferior izquierdo de tu *TECLADO*  de marcación, "avanzarás una posición" desplazándote, bajo el menú actual, hacia la derecha. Hay que visualizar mentalmente que es un diagrama de flujos que tiene varias opciones puestas una al lado de la otra (y también tiene opciones encima, como el menú principal, y abajo, como Sub menús de cada opción), entonces el *** te permite moverte a la derecha a la siguiente opción.

*0-RET*: Significa *RETROCEDER*. El *0* indica que si presionas el *0* de tu *TECLADO* principal (abajo en el centro), en complemento a la función del ***, "retrocederás una posición" desplazándote en este caso a la derecha (según la explicación anterior)

Ahora en adelante, les comentaré solo el significado de la *EXPRESIÓN ABREVIADA* pues el número o caracter que le acompañé a la izquierda, seguido de un *-* (guión) hacen referencia directa al número o caracter que está disponible en el *TECLADO DE MARCACIÓN*.

*CAM*: Significa *CAMBIAR* y se usa en 2 ocasiones: Para bajar un nivel e introducirse en otro Sub nivel, o para modificar directamente una variable que se visualiza en la línea superior. Veremos los ejemplos en su momento para no adelantarnos.

*VIS*: Significa *VISUALIZAR* y se usa principalmente para acceder a un Sub menú en el cual solo podrás ver valores inmodificables. También, te introduce en Sub menús con parámetros modificables en capas muy inferiores, es decir, entrando muy abajo en otros Sub menús.

*#-SA   #-SAL   #-SALIR*: Significan todas lo mismo, SALIR. El caracter # (numeral o gato) se reserva para esta única opción en donde esté disponible. Esta opción te hace salir del nivel de menú donde te encuentres y te posiciona en la anterior superior o la anterior superior principal.

*ARRAN*: Significa *ARRANCAR*. Se usa en el caso de la configuración de la hora y la fecha para ponerlas en marcha.

*PARA*: Significa *PARAR*. En el caso de la fecha y hora, las detiene.

**VAL  *-VALIDAR*: Significan *VALIDAR* y se usa para aprobar un cambio (equivale al ENTER )

Estas son las principales con las que nos toparemos en el transcurso de este *TUTORIAL*. Cualquier otra que se aparezca la aclararé en su momento.

También quisiera señalar que nos toparemos con algunos Sub menús que no tendrán mayor importancia de aclarar, pues no aportan mucho al cambio o mejora que pueda un técnico efectuar en el *TRAM* en beneficio del cliente. Esos no los explicaré mayormente y así me concentraré en los de mayor incidencia final.

Primeramente, al presionar *1-PARAM* accedemos a una pantalla de ingreso de contraseña obligatoria solo la primera vez mientras no se salga del menú. Esta clave es impuesta en el *SETM* (explicado antes) y está compuesta por *4 dígitos numéricos*, que van del 0 al 9, por ende, son posibles 10.000.- combinaciones, partiendo desde la primera combinación *0000* hasta la última que es *9999* (esto se los comento por si no se saben la clave y quieran intentar con todas, una por una... me avisan cuando terminen de probar  ). Sin embargo... ñaca ñaca... yo sé como averiguar cual es la que está usando . No es un procedimiento fácil, pero es posible y lo uso (es un tema delicado ).

La nueva ventana para el ingreso de la clave es así y los dígitos que se ingresen solo se visualizarán con puros ****

*

A ciencia cierta, el último *** no se ve pues inmediatamente oprimes el 4º dígito pasas al interior del menú o te devuelves al Menú Principal si "erraste" la clave  (da risa ver las caras que pone un técnico cuando le pasa esto)

Si logras ingresar, puedes ver el primer Sub menú y sus opciones en la 2ª línea:



En este punto, te recomiendo que tu primera opción a usar, esta vez, sea el *#* para que compruebes que vuelves al Menú Principal, y si presionas *1-PARAM* ya no te pide la clave... 

Ahora, ingresemos en este Sub menú con la opción *1-CAM*:



Nos muestra el DIA MES y ANO (no piensen mal... se refiere a AÑO )

Si optan por presionar *1*, se les obliga a ingresar esos 3 datos... pueden hacerlo para practicar. Usan *VALIDAR* para guardar los cambios.

Si ingresaron el 3er dato o si no cambiaron nada y simplemente *AVANZARON*, verán la continuación del menú anterior:



Pueden *CAMBIAR* o *AVANZAR*.

Llegamos a la siguiente parte de este sub menú:



Aquí si cambian, el evento ocurre inmediatamente sobre *la variable* de la línea 1.

Y finalmente, se muestra el resultado de los cambios efectuados:



Hay una falla en el *TRAM* que es que la hora y el registro del calendario de borran de la memoria. Entonces, si ingresas todos los datos, aquí tendrás que *ARRANCAR* el reloj para que comience a correr la hora y el calendario.

El numeral *#* de este menú te devuelve al principio de los cambios de hora. Si lo presionas nuevamente, llegar menú de programación del reloj.

Para no confundirnos con los diversos menús y sus Sub menús, dejaré hasta aquí este nivel para comenzar el otro Sub menú en otra sección aparte de esta. Siempre bajo el menú *PARAM*.

Bueno... nos vemos.


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Ya, de vuelta aprovechando el tiempo y la "cesantía"

Los siguientes Sub menús, bajo el menú *PARAM*, que mostraré a continuación son únicamente de *VISUALIZACIÓN*, es decir, no podremos modificar sus valores.

Por tanto se incluyen para que los conozcan y se sepan algo de ellos, al menos lo que yo sepa de cada uno. Pueden ustedes revisar su contenido *( VIS )* y notar que no son modificables en su interior, y abandonarlos *( #SA )* en cualquier momento.

Luego del Menú del *RELOJ*, vienen los siguientes Sub menús, avanzando una posición a la derecha. El siguiente es:



En su interior se especifican las monedas que se pueden utilizar y se van mencionando como *PERMITIDA* o *NO PERMITIDA*. En este punto me he topado con discrepancias, pues me figura como *NO PERMITIDA* una moneda ampliamente usada. Pero no los confundiré con eso, además son parámetros que no podemos cambiar.

El otro menú es:



Te muestra algunas condiciones de trabajo.

Los siguientes menús son los idiomas habilitados:






Se van viendo a medida que *AVANZAMOS* con el ***.

Luego aparece el siguiente menú:



Hace referencia al UMBRAL en el que se basa el TRAM para algunas de sus acciones, como tomar línea por ejemplo. Esta expresado en mili segundos y no lo podemos modificar.

Luego tenemos 4 aplicables a números telefónicos:






En cada uno de ellos se aprecian los números o criterios empleados para cada caso.

Los siguientes 2 menús son de horarios:




Les explico: resulta que originalmente esta gama de equipos tanto el de interior TPI como el de exterior o avanzado TPA se deben comunicar al centro de gestión de la compañía de teléfonos para reportar diversos antecedentes, como la recaudación, las llamadas, fallos, etc. Para no entorpecer el uso al cliente, se estableció un tramo horario desde las 23:00 hasta las 7:00am. La razón es que el Centro de gestión SETM consta de una sección llamada UCM, que actúa de front-end de comunicaciones. Es un equipo de diseño modular, que permite establecer hasta un máximo de 15 comunicaciones simultaneas. Es decir, permite que hasta 15 TP se comuniquen y reporten su actividad al SETM. Como son miles los instalados, se necesitarían días para atenderlos a todos. Sin embargo hay muchas UCM y con esto se atienden muchos más TP simultáneamente, pero aún así se necesitan de varias horas para atender "todos los TP instalados en todo el país"

El siguiente menú opera con los códigos:



Este es interesante de ver, por que aquí se ven los servicios de portadores:



Debido a que, al menos en mi país, se usan diversos "Multi carriers" o "Multi Portadores", los cuales hacen posible las comunicaciones de Larga Distancia Nacional e Internacional ( LDN y LDI, muy usados antes de la aparición de la telefonía IP ). Usan la estructura de prefijo 1XY, en donde el 1 es el número con el cual siempre empiezan y el par XY es número que hace único al "Portador". Entonces, este menú solo muestra los números XY y omite el 1 inicial.


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Este es el formato en el cual se muestran los portadores, omitiendo al *1*:



Los otros menús laterales de este nivel, lo omitiré por carecer de mayor interés, pero los animo a ustedes a conocerlos e ir averiguando los contenidos inmersos en cada uno de ellos.

 A continuación veremos el menú mas importante de esta sección: *TARIFAS*

Al ingresar en el *(VIS)*, nos encontraremos con 4 Sub menús adicionales que nos permitirán "enseñarle" al *TRAM* a cobrar según el tipo de llamada que el usuario esté efectuando. Para poder entender esto, analizaremos primero cuáles son esos tipos de llamada.

Las llamadas se pueden agrupar en 5 tipos principales debido a sus prefijos. Un prefijo es el número de cabecera o con el que comienza una llamada. Puede tratarse del primer número, los 2 primeros números, los 3 primeros números o los 4 primeros números. Según esto, se les denomina como:

*LDI*: son las llamadas de larga distancia Internacional, las cuales se pueden efectuar usando un Multiportador con estructura de prefijo 1XY0, o con la forma llamada DDI (Discado Directo Internacional) y en este caso solo se usa el 00 (doble cero, en caso de un portador contratado o en caso de uso de la telefonía IP). Los prefijos en formato 1XY0 pueden ser 1880, 1230, 1200, 1770, 1110, 1550, 1130, entre otros.

*LDN*: son las llamadas de larga distancia Nacional, las cuales se pueden efectuar usando un Multiportador con estructura de prefijo 1XY, o con la forma llamada DDN (Discado Directo Nacional) y en este caso solo se usa un 0 (cero, en caso de un portador contratado o en caso de uso de la telefonía IP). Los prefijos en formato 1XY pueden ser 188, 123, 120, 177, 111, 155, 113, entre otros. Como se trata de llamadas nacionales, se espera a continuación otros dígitos que identifiquen la zona nacional, pero debe ser un dígito diferente del 0 y del 1.

*CEL*: son las llamadas a teléfonos celulares o móviles. En Chile se usa el formato 09X, donde X puede se 6, 7 ,8 ó 9.

*Niveles especiales*: son una categoría de números en los cuales se encuentran los números de emergencia y los servicios.

*LOCAL*: son los números son prefijos distintos de los mencionados. En mi país se usan del 2 al 9.

Por tanto, vemos ahora el siguiente menú:



Si usted ingresa en este menú, vera la siguiente solicitud:



En esta sección, cada unos de los Multiportadores permitidos tiene una posición determinada tanto en LDN como en LDI. Los Multiportadores permitidos se ven bajo el Sub menú CÓDIGOS.

Suponiendo que ingresas a la posición 1, te muestra lo siguiente:



A la derecha está el número de tarifa seleccionado expresado ahora como NIVEL; a la izquierda nos dice * TARIFA 1*.
Esto significa lo siguiente: para cada NIVEL, es decir, para cada Multiportador, se han creado 4 niveles de TARIFA que abarcan un tramo horario determinado, los que detallo a continuación:

*TARIFA 1* o PUNTA: es un horario estimado entre media noche y las 08:00.
*TARIFA 2* o NORMAL: es un horario estimado entre las 08:00 y las 16:00.
*TARIFA 3* o REDUCIDA: es un horario estimado entre las 16:00 y las 20:00.
*TARIFA 4* o ECONÓMICA: es un horario estimado entre las 20:00 y media noche.

Si embargo estas tarifas ya no están vigentes desde hace unos 20 años... Hoy solo aplican 2 horarios que es el *NORMAL* y el *REDUCIDO*.


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Este es el formato en el cual se muestran los portadores, omitiendo al *1*:






Los otros menús laterales de este nivel, lo omitiré por carecer de mayor interés, pero los animo a ustedes a conocerlos e ir averiguando los contenidos inmersos en cada uno de ellos.

 A continuación veremos el menú mas importante de esta sección: *TARIFAS*

Al ingresar en el *(VIS)*, nos encontraremos con 4 Sub menús adicionales que nos permitirán "enseñarle" al *TRAM* a cobrar según el tipo de llamada que el usuario esté efectuando. Para poder entender esto, analizaremos primero cuáles son esos tipos de llamada.

Las llamadas se pueden agrupar en 5 tipos principales debido a sus prefijos. Un prefijo es el número de cabecera o con el que comienza una llamada. Puede tratarse del primer número, los 2 primeros números, los 3 primeros números o los 4 primeros números. Según esto, se les denomina como:

*LDI*: son las llamadas de larga distancia Internacional, las cuales se pueden efectuar usando un Multiportador con estructura de prefijo 1XY0, o con la forma llamada DDI (Discado Directo Internacional) y en este caso solo se usa el 00 (doble cero, en caso de un portador contratado o en caso de uso de la telefonía IP). Los prefijos en formato 1XY0 pueden ser 1880, 1230, 1200, 1770, 1110, 1550, 1130, entre otros.

*LDN*: son las llamadas de larga distancia Nacional, las cuales se pueden efectuar usando un Multiportador con estructura de prefijo 1XY, o con la forma llamada DDN (Discado Directo Nacional) y en este caso solo se usa un 0 (cero, en caso de un portador contratado o en caso de uso de la telefonía IP). Los prefijos en formato 1XY pueden ser 188, 123, 120, 177, 111, 155, 113, entre otros. Como se trata de llamadas nacionales, se espera a continuación otros dígitos que identifiquen la zona nacional, pero debe ser un dígito diferente del 0 y del 1.

*CEL*: son las llamadas a teléfonos celulares o móviles. En Chile se usa el formato 09X, donde X puede se 6, 7 ,8 ó 9.

*Niveles especiales*: son una categoría de números en los cuales se encuentran los números de emergencia y los servicios.

*LOCAL*: son los números son prefijos distintos de los mencionados. En mi país se usan del 2 al 9.

Por tanto, vemos ahora el siguiente menú:





Si usted ingresa en este menú, vera la siguiente solicitud:




En esta sección, cada unos de los Multiportadores permitidos tiene una posición determinada tanto en LDN como en LDI. Los Multiportadores permitidos se ven bajo el Sub menú *CÓDIGOS*.

Suponiendo que ingresas a la posición 1, te muestra lo siguiente:




A la derecha está el número de tarifa seleccionado expresado ahora como *NIVEL*; a la izquierda nos dice * TARIFA 1*.
Esto significa lo siguiente: para cada *NIVEL*, es decir, para cada Multiportador, se han creado 4 niveles de *TARIFA* que abarcan un tramo horario determinado, los que detallo a continuación:

*TARIFA 1* ó PUNTA: es un horario estimado entre media noche y las 08:00.
*TARIFA 2* ó NORMAL: es un horario estimado entre las 08:00 y las 16:00.
*TARIFA 3* ó REDUCIDA: es un horario estimado entre las 16:00 y las 20:00.
*TARIFA 4* ó ECONÓMICA: es un horario estimado entre las 20:00 y media noche.

Si embargo estas tarifas ya no están vigentes desde hace unos 20 años... Hoy solo aplican 2 horarios que es el *NORMAL* y el *REDUCIDO*.

Sin embargo, así como en esa ventana se ve la *TARIFA 1*, avanzando se verán hasta la 4.

Si *VISUALIZAN* esa *TARIFA* podrán ver el siguiente Sub menú:




Esta es el menú de los cobros para esa tarifa en particular.

Verán, para cada *TARIFA* se ha dispuesto un *COBRO INICIAL* (*Ci*) y un *COBRO ADICIONAL* (*Ca*).
El *Ci* es para indicarle al *TRAM* "cuánto debe comenzar cobrando" desde el momento en que se atiende la llamada; y el *Ca* se establece para indicar cuánto se debe cobrar a continuación del *Ci*.

*Ejemplo*: Se desea que al momento de contestarse la llamada, el *TRAM* cobre $100 el primer minuto; y los minutos posteriores cobre tan solo $50 (cada minuto adicional costará $50)

Al escoger *CAMBIAR*, se obliga a introducir primero el *Ci* y luego el *Ca*, *VALIDANDO* cada uno para que se haga efectivo su valor.

Una forma común de bloquear una llamada, es elevando el valor a un monto por sobre la capacidad de almacenamiento de monedas (como en mi ejemplo de 999 o superior). Recordar que el menú de *NÚMEROS PROHIBIDOS* está bloqueado para el acceso nuestro.

Si escogen *AVANZAR*, pasan al siguiente menú:




Es el menú de los *PERÍODOS* y en el se estable el tiempo de duración, en *SEGUNDOS*, para los cobros: el *Pi* (*PERÍODO INICIAL*) para el *Ci* y el *Pa* (*PERÍODO ADICIONAL*) para el *Ca*.

En total, hay 48 posibles *NIVELES*, a los cuales se le asignan 4 *TARIFAS* a cada uno y cada *TARIFA* está compuesta por un menú de *COBROS* (*Ci* y *Ca*) y un menú de *PERÍODOS* (*Pi* y *Pa*)

Los siguientes Sub menús que posee el menú *TARIFAS*, a parte del ya visto *TARIFAS LDN LDI*, son:

*LOCAL*:




Que posee 4 *TARIFAS* y cada una con sus *Ci* y *Ca*; *Pi* y *Pa* respectivamente.





*CELULAR LOCAL*:




Que posee 4 *TARIFAS* y cada una con sus *Ci* y *Ca*; *Pi* y *Pa* respectivamente.





*CELULAR NACIONAL*:




Que posee 4 *TARIFAS* y cada una con sus *Ci* y *Ca*; *Pi* y *Pa* respectivamente.





En Chile ya no se aplica el concepto de *CELULAR LOCAL*, solo el *NACIONAL*.

Más allá de estos Sub menús, se encuentran otros sin acceso a modificación, los cuales pueden revisar al ir *AVANZANDO*.


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Así mismo, más allá del menú *TARIFAS* existe otros 12 menús que son solo para *VISUALIZAR*, por tanto los invito a conocerlos y saber de que tratan.

Ahora nos concentraremos en el último que viene, a continuación de esos, que es importante y entretenido. Es el menú del *RÓTULO DEL CLIENTE*:






Sirve para escribir un mensaje de hasta 20 caracteres en la línea 1 del *DISPLAY*.

Para lograrlo, hay que ingresar al menú con *1-VIS* y en el siguiente menú se apreciará el *RÓTULO* anterior o simplemente una línea en blanco. Ahora presionamos *1-CAMBIAR* para ingresar nuestro nuevo *RÓTULO* (procedimiento que también borra cualquier otro *RÓTULO* anterior que se haya ingresado), así vemos la siguiente imagen:





Las líneas punteadas de la parte superior no se ven, fueron puestas para significar los 20 posibles espacios que existen para ingresar el nuevo *RÓTULO* (pensado para ingresar solo letras mayúsculas y el espacio, ningún otro caracter o número es posible), por tanto, antes de anotar el nuevo, debes considerar cuantos caracteres son en total incluyendo los espacios entre palabras o los espacios que puedan quedar al inicio y final.

Entonces, los comandos para trabajar, que nos proporciona el menú, son los siguientes:

*1:Letr+* : Se usa pensando en el alfabeto en "mayúsculas" comenzando por el espacio en blanco, luego aparecerán desde la *A* hasta la *Z* y si siguen aparecerá un espacio en blanco nuevamente y se repite el ciclo. Cada vez que se presiona el *1* del *TECLADO* se avanza ascendentemente.

*2:Letr-* : Es el opuesto del anterior y acá uno retrocede. También se comienza en el espacio en blanco y al seguir presionando el *2* del *TECLADO* se retrocede desde la *Z* hasta la *A* y luego llega al espacio en blanco nuevamente.

**VAL* : El cursor de escritura siempre comienza en la posición 1, que es a la izquierda de la línea 1 del *DISPLAY*. Cada vez que lleguemos a la letra deseada o si deseamos el espacio, hay que *VALIDAR* el caracter escogido para que se quede en esa posición y el cursor se mueva a la siguiente posición. Así continuamos avanzando o retrocediendo en el alfabeto (según para donde nos quede más cerca la letra o espacio deseado) hasta completar los 20 espacios permitidos.

Yo usé, a modo de propaganda , el siguiente ejemplo:





Como ven, es una sola palabra (como la dirección Web) que usa 18 caracteres. Como debo llenar obligadamente 20 espacios, decidí *VALIDAR* el primer caracter que es el espacio, luego seleccioné letra por letra *VALIDANDOLAS*, hasta llegar al 20º caracter el cual lo usé con un espacio, quedando como se aprecia arriba.

El juego de caracteres permitidos es: (antes de la *A* hay un espacio expresado por el guión bajo (_), después de la *Z* comienzas de nuevo)

*_ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ*

Tienes en total 26 letras mayúsculas. Como siempre comienzas en el espacio en blanco, para usar las letras desde la *A* a la *M* te conviene *AVANZAR* (con el *1*) y para usar las letras desde la *N* a la *Z*, retroceder (con el *2*)

Con esto hemos llegado al final del primer menú, el *1-PARAM* (*PARÁMETROS*).

Tardaré un tiempo en recopilar información de los otros menús que estudiaremos.

Por mientras seguiré al pendiente de cualquier comentario, dudas y consultas. También, si algo de lo visto les recuerda que tienen problemas con algún otro equipo similar, veré la mejor forma de irles atendiendo.

Para los diseñadores se equipos o servicios afines y similares, también pueden ir plasmando sus inquietudes e impresiones.

 See you later


----------



## DJ T3

WWOOOWWWW 
Semejante tutorial te mandaste.
Muchísimas gracias por las *DATA*, *GENIUS* 
Me sacaste muchas dudas

Saludos


----------



## sombra18

hola bueno primero que nada muy buena tu info y gracias por el conocimiento como funcionan este telefono. otra cosa me puedes ayudar con este telefono marca tramavia azul con verde lo que pasa que a este telefono se le salio el oricular y no se como van conectado a la placa madre los cables son 4 de colores. me puedes ayudar  porfavor gracias.


----------



## mauu

EXCELENTE DATAGENIUS!!! lo voy a leer por partes... 
Siempre tuve una duda desde chico, existe algun numero o serie de pasos para que la maquina te deje llamar gratis? o fue puro cuento


----------



## DATAGENIUS

sombra18 dijo:


> hola bueno primero que nada muy buena tu info y gracias por el conocimiento como funcionan este telefono. otra cosa me puedes ayudar con este telefono marca tramavia azul con verde lo que pasa que a este telefono se le salio el oricular y no se como van conectado a la placa madre los cables son 4 de colores. me puedes ayudar  porfavor gracias.



 Hola sombra18, que gusto ver comentarios... así dan ganas de seguir con esto...

Bueno, lo *TRMA VIA* venía después de terminar el *TRAM*, pero como estoy muy atrasado te ayudo con todo gusto.

Al interior, viendo la placa madre de frente, en el ángulo superior derecho, se aprecian 4 espadines (unos terminales metálicos) puestos en orden de arriba hacia abajo. En ellos van insertados los terminales metálicos de los 4 cables del auricular.

Estos suelen ser de parejas rojo-blanco y verde-negro; sin embargo no siempre es así 

 Te aconsejo lo siguiente: (debes tener el equipo conectado a la línea telefónica)

1º.- desarma tu auricular retirando los 2 tornillos que posee (uno al lado del receptor y otro al lado de la transmisora) destapándolo un poco y con cuidado (se salen las cápsulas de su posición). La de arriba es la cápsula receptora y la de abajo la transmisora. Ve que pareja de colores usa cada una. Luego lo vuelves a armar 

2º.- toma la pareja de colores de la capsula receptora e insertalos en los 2 últimos espadines que te mencioné al principio. Pon el auricular a tu oído y deberías oír el tono de la línea; en ese caso, los 2 primeros espadines son de la receptora, es decir, el otro par de colores 

 Espero haberte ayudado y también espero encontrar tiempo para retomar este tutorial ...





mauu dijo:


> EXCELENTE DATAGENIUS!!! lo voy a leer por partes...
> Siempre tuve una duda desde chico, existe algun numero o serie de pasos para que la maquina te deje llamar gratis? o fue puro cuento



 en la actualidad no existe código alguno...  los hubo sí, pero en su tiempo fueron uno a uno corrigiéndolos y pues ya no 

 Tampoco la idea es hackear estos mecanismos, solo enseñarles como funciona y a repararlos


----------



## Luvi2004

Hola datagenius, primero que todo te agradezco pro toda la informacion, me ha servido mucho ya que informacion acerca de estos telefonos es muy escaza.....quisiera apovecharme de tu buena voluntad a ver si puedes ayudarme a salir del lio que tengo....tengop una linea de vtr y tengo un telefono tram, pero curiosamente cuando llamo, me contestan, pero las monedas quedan retenidas y no me permite apretar * para que la moneda caiga a la alcancia y del otro lado me puedan escuchar....luego de colgar el telefono me devuelve la moneda pese a haber efectuado la llamada....he probado con la configuracion y no le pillo la maña.....
desde ya te agradezco y te adjunto un link bastante bueno que tambien les puede servir de ayuda para la programacion.     http://centrales.8k.com/tram.htm
saludos
LV


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Ok Luvi2004, yo te ayudo 

 Parto suponiendo que no hablamos de una falla en el cobro, verdad 

Las líneas de VTR no tienen reversión de polaridad, por tanto, la única posibilidad es presionando el asterisco (*). Te daré los pasos a seguir:

 Mira, ya enseñé acá cual es el menú principal y como acceder a el (creo que tu ya te ubicas bien)

Los pasos son, a partir del menú principal:

*3-SETM*
** (asterisco) VALIDAR*
*4- CONFIGURA*
*0-RET (2 veces hasta quedar en CONEXION PABX = NO)*
*1-CAM (cambia a CONEXION PABX = SI)*
*#SA (salir 2 veces)*
*Colgar tu auricular y probar* 

Desde ahora, tu equipo cobrará la moneda cada vez que presiones el botón * (asterisco). Es la única forma.


----------



## Luvi2004

hola, muchas gracias por tu ayuda...segui los pasos uno a uno, pero despues de cambiar dicho valor, el telefono no me permite generar la llamada....al ingresar las monedas y tratar de marcar el primer digito, emite un sonido similar al que emite cuando uno apreta una tecla...esto lo hace tres veces y luego se reinicia el tono, o sea no me deja marcar.....me consegui una linea de telefonica y tube el mismo problema.....al poner la conexion pabx en "si" me sucede lo explicado anteriormente en ambas lineas (telefonica y vtr).....se te ocurre donde puede estar la falla?.....muchas gracias por tu atencion y buena disposicion
saludos
Luis V.


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Luvi2004 dijo:


> hola, muchas gracias por tu ayuda...segui los pasos uno a uno, pero despues de cambiar dicho valor, el telefono no me permite generar la llamada....al ingresar las monedas y tratar de marcar el primer digito, emite un sonido similar al que emite cuando uno apreta una tecla...esto lo hace tres veces y luego se reinicia el tono, o sea no me deja marcar.....me consegui una linea de telefonica y tube el mismo problema.....al poner la conexion pabx en "si" me sucede lo explicado anteriormente en ambas lineas (telefonica y vtr).....se te ocurre donde puede estar la falla?.....muchas gracias por tu atencion y buena disposicion
> saludos
> Luis V.



 Re flauta... es muy grave y contagioso... 

 naaa 

 mira, yo creo que hay un dato indeseado en el mismo menú, al lado del PABX. Cuando estés en este paso presiona *-AVAN y avanza una vez. En elte nivel no debe haber nada escrito, pero si lo hay, presiona 1-CAM y *-VAL así desaparecerá un caracter parecido a esto *<0*  ó  *>0*  ó  *<** esas son unas basuras que se meten a ese nivel.

Prueba y me avisas por favor...


----------



## Luvi2004

Muchas gracias!! ..efectivamente en Prefijo pabx habia un valor de "000"....lo quite tal como me dijiste y ahora funciona muy bien........solo me queda un pequeño detalle q no crfeo q sea muy grave..pero desconozco como sacarlo.....resulta q cuando llamo a algun telefono fijo....y si el nº comienza con 9..la llamada no se efectua......queda sin tono ni nada asi como si faltaran numeros por marcar. si el nº fijo comienza con otro digito no hay problema. 
en verdad te pasaste con la ayuda y por sobretodo desinteresada.  
Saludos cordiales
Luis V


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Luvi2004 dijo:


> Muchas gracias!! ..efectivamente en Prefijo pabx habia un valor de "000"....lo quite tal como me dijiste y ahora funciona muy bien........



 bien... haces bien en colocar la solución del problema, de eso se alimenta el foro y es beneficioso para cualquiera que lo lea 



Luvi2004 dijo:


> solo me queda un pequeño detalle q no crfeo q sea muy grave..pero desconozco como sacarlo.....resulta q cuando llamo a algun telefono fijo....y si el nº comienza con 9..la llamada no se efectua......queda sin tono ni nada asi como si faltaran numeros por marcar. si el nº fijo comienza con otro digito no hay problema.



 Quisá tenga problemas el teclado. Te faltó decir si al marcar un Nº que comience con 9... ese primer 9, aparece en pantalla? y si el 9 está en otra ubicación, al medio o final del Nº? 

 Lo otro, puedes testear la calidad del teclado usando el menu: (estoy de memoria )

*MENU PRINCIPAL*
*4-PRU *(pruebas)
*4-TEC *(teclado)

Ahora, en esta parte, cualquier tecla que oprimas se verá en pantalla, del *1* al *9*, el ***, el *0*, la *R*, la *V* y la *P*. El *#* no se ve por que es para salir del menú. 

Si presionas el 9 y no se ve, puede estar muy gastado, sucio o malo tu teclado... mándamelo a reparar a mi  (broma)

Nos vemos


----------



## Luvi2004

...efectivamente el problema era el boton............tenia una mugre q impedia el funcionamiento.....te agradezco mucho por ayudarme y resolver mi terrible tragedia griega ....
 En el futuro podrias seguir con los tutoriales..son muy interesantes y contiene consejos muy practicos..
saludos desde santiago city y nuevamente gracias por tu buena disposicion
Luis V.


----------



## jumochi

Excelente tutorial. Muchas gracias al amigo Datagenius....Justo tengo un telefono para poner en prueba todo lo especificado en el tutorial......


----------



## raleo50

muy  buena tu guia  manual de este telefono publico, lo de actualizar  las tarifas  es muy util .
estoy  atento a la guia manual de los   azules con verde, tramvia,  felicitaciones.


----------



## robertoto

Hola, muy bueno lo que pude leer hasta ahora, muy completo y detallado. Te comento: poseo un telefono, para ser mas preciso el de la derecha; que dejo abandonado la gente de elefonica en mi comercio hace varios años. Mi intencion era hacerlo funcionar en casa. Lo conecte, obtuve tono, la moneda la valida, llama, se comunica pero del otro lado no me escuchan. por ahi lei que hay que presionar el *. Esa es la solucion? hay otra forma de solucionarlo? Un abrazo. Diego.


----------



## friends

Muy buen tutorial, se agradece. Saludos Friends.


----------



## DATAGENIUS

robertoto dijo:


> por ahi lei que hay que presionar el *. Esa es la solucion? hay otra forma de solucionarlo? Un abrazo. Diego.



 Hola, gracias por comentar... respondiendo tu consulta, como dije antes, la opción de usar el * es debido a que probablemente tu línea telefónica no posea una cualidad especial llamada "reversión de polaridad" (leer los primeros temas)

Para saber si tu línea de teléfono posee reversión, usa un tester digital sobre la línea telefónica y efectúa una llamada... al empesar tu llamada notarás la polaridad inicial... si al responder tu interlocutor esa llamada la polaridad cambia podremos retirar el asunto del asterisco  por otro lado, si la polaridad se mantiene, no tienes otra  (sin tener que invertir dinero $$)

Has la prueba y me comentas el resultado de tu investigación


----------



## EXS

Enhorabuena, muy bien trabajado. Se nota que has trabajado bastante con este terminal.
Me surjen, de momento un par de dudas. ¿Que son esos hilos soldados en la ubicacion del CN4? y la otra ¿para que tachar la etiqueta naranja si no tiene ningun tipo de informacion relevante.? (NM significa nuevo modem).
Donde detecto falta de informacion (no toda) es en el sistema de como se alimentan los 5V.
Mas adelante espero explicarlo.
Sin que se entere nadie................me han informado que hay una tercera version mejorada.
Creo que ya lo sabras.


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Hola, gracias por consultar 



EXS dijo:


> un par de dudas. ¿Que son esos hilos soldados en la ubicacion del CN4?


R.- Son solo 2 tramos cortos de hilo de soldadura... los dejo ahí siempre que efectúo mediciones... me sirven TP (test point) artesanales 





EXS dijo:


> y la otra ¿para que tachar la etiqueta naranja si no tiene ningun tipo de informacion relevante.? (NM significa nuevo modem)


R.- En realidad sí... y dependerá del lugar en donde tenga servicio de garantía. NM no significan nuevo modem.... (nada más te puedo decir)





EXS dijo:


> Donde detecto falta de informacion (no toda) es en el sistema de como se alimentan los 5V.
> Mas adelante espero explicarlo.


 no recuerdo haber puesto que expondría "todo lo que sé al respecto"... pero gracias por tu oferta final de complementar mi explicación 



EXS dijo:


> me han informado que hay una tercera version mejorada.
> Creo que ya lo sabras.


 *¡changos...! no, ni idea...* pero ya no será de SIEMENS... están quebrados


----------



## EXS

Siemens-ELASA (Electrónica Aragonesa S. A.) cerró en el año 2008 pero, al parecer, otra empresa recogio el testigo de la reparacion y renovacion de los terminales a nivel mundial.
http://www.infopyme.com/default.asp?iId=JLHLK
No esta claro el porque SIEMENS abandonó a sus clientes pero los TRM tienen reparacion.


----------



## EXS

Es muy largo para copiar. (fecha 15/05/11)
1º.- Encerrado en rojo. Te puedo dar un 9. "....El Micro Controlador contiene el programa..." NO. El microcontrolardor EJECUTA el programa de EEPROM.
2º.- Encerrado en naranja. Un DIEZ.
3º.- Encerrado en púrpura. Un diez, hay que excluir el pulsador.
4º.- Encerrado en azul. Un 9 alto. La últma parte es mas complejo de explicar.
5º.- Encerrado en morado. Un 8. El ring y la deteccion son dos circuitos independientes.
6º.- Encerrado en verde claro. Creo que un 7. El circuito oscilador de alto voltaje y poca corriente funciona SIEMPRE en colgado, pero el microcontrolador le puede activar o parar. Los 4V son casualidades.
En descolgado es por el circuito de audio. Son extrictos para los 5,2 V maximo.
7º.-Encerrado en amarillo. Un 9. No solo para el carrusel, es para todo el almacen intermedio. NO TIENE SISTEMA DE PROTECCION, a los 5V le añade 4,5V.
8º.- Encerrado en celeste. Un 9 alto. El validador recibe la alimentacion y es él quien maneja el relé.
(Por último) Perfecto.
"........para que lo puedan asimilar y evaluar......" ES UN TRABAJO *GRANDIOSO* Y DIGNO DE ALABANZA. Me he permitido puntuar visto que la evaluacion era BASTANTE alta. No me canso de leerlo y leerlo. Creo que ya lo he hecho tres veces y seguire.
En lo que pueda seguiremos comentando.


----------



## DATAGENIUS

EXS dijo:


> 1º.- Encerrado en rojo. Te puedo dar un 9. "....El Micro Controlador contiene el programa..." NO. El microcontrolardor EJECUTA el programa de EEPROM.
> 
> 6º.- Encerrado en verde claro. Creo que un 7. El circuito oscilador de alto voltaje y poca corriente funciona SIEMPRE en colgado, pero el microcontrolador le puede activar o parar. Los 4V son casualidades.
> En descolgado es por el circuito de audio. Son extrictos para los 5,2 V maximo.
> 7º.-Encerrado en amarillo. Un 9. No solo para el carrusel, es para todo el almacen intermedio. NO TIENE SISTEMA DE PROTECCION, a los 5V le añade 4,5V.
> 
> En lo que pueda seguiremos comentando.



 Gracias por los elogios y por tan alta puntuación 

Ahora, me doy cuenta que tu también eres muy entendido , por tanto, sin ánimo de discutir sino de intercambiar mis experiencias, permíteme aclarar en algunos puntos lo que yo entiendo:

1º.- En este punto tu tienes absolutamente toda la razón , *Reconozco que me equivoqué* 

6º.-  Por mi experiencia, discrepo un poco de que esté trabajando siempre... El oscilador empleado el CI5, un 555, el cual recibe orden de actividad del procesador mediante el chip CI29, una latch. Y, usando mi osciloscopio, lo he visto dejar de oscilar en modo colgado.  Tampoco creo que los 4v sean casualidad... pensaba (teóricamente) que el juego de diodos zeners DZ10 y DZ1 tenían algo que ver... tal vez tu me ayudes y me complementes con tus conocimientos 

7º.- Por "*carrusel*" quise decir "*almacén intermedio*", ya antes comenté que así se termina apodando ese aparato (26/04/2011 #20)... y sí tiene una protección  está dado por CI8 ICL7663SIBA (tengo el plano ) que aplica un nivel lógico (alto si no me equivoco) antes de llegar a los 10v. También le aplica control al T6, evitando que el multiplicador de tensión ICL7660acba siga trabajando.

Así que dele no más compadre  si puede aportar algo más complementando las explicaciones, te sacas un *10*  (solo lamento no saber de qué lugar eres)

:buenpost:


----------



## EXS

No hay que agradecer los elogios, ellos son los que se merece. La puntuación es la ganada por la persona y lo poco que falto para el 10 lo cubre el interés.
No me cansaré de repetir: UN TRABAJO PERFECTO.
En colgado SIEMPRE TRABAJA el oscilador. Es cierto que es un 555 (CI5), y algo mas, controlado por CI29 a través de T26. Pero solo se para por orden del software y es cuando se descuelga. Hay que tener en cuenta que estos terminales se auto-descuelgan, para hacerse un check, cada cierto tiempo.
Con los 4V me repito. Mala función no importante.
DZ1 y DZ10 con el tratamiento anterior no tienen NINGUNA relación; pertenecen al tratamiento de la recepción de llamada. 5º encerrado en morado. NO HAY que levantar DZ1 para probar.
Carrusel es la parte que gira y todo el conjunto es almacén intermedio.
Tienes un error: no es 7663 es el 7665.hno:
Cuando el voltaje alcanza 4,7 / 4,8 voltios CI8 (ICL7665) informa a T6 que dé alimentación a CI7 (7660) y sus 5V se sumen al voltaje anterior. Hay que fijarse ya que es un circuito (7660) que da -5V.
Hay que fijarse que el 7665 es un circuito doble, una parte activa la carga de los 9V y la otra informa a la lógica si estos están bajos.
En la medida que me sea posible ayudare, pero tengo "alguna limitación".
Comentar que es un terminal de muy buen diseño con unas prestaciones geniales.
Por los términos que utilizas (validador, carrusel,...) veo que has trabajo muy directamente con el aparato. Lo otro (de momento) sigue lamentándolo, aunque algún día nos conozcamos hasta en persona.
Es un autentico placer comunicarme contigo.


----------



## naguk10

hola
PERO QUE BUEN TUTORIAL
por favor
me podrías dar información sobre teléfonos que usan tarjetas telefónicas, acá en argentina no se ven mas (en realidad nunca lo vi) pero me comentaron como eran, y ademas se ven todavía esos teléfonos con tarjetas 
me gustaría saber como funcionan (por dentro) y que tienen esas tarjetas, (y si tenes una imagen de esas tarjetas, seria la parte de la conexión )
nuevamente
QUE BUEN TUTORIAL
saludos!!


----------



## EXS

Por mi parte no entiendo bien tus dudas.
La fotografía de cómo eran la encontraras al final de esta dirección.

http://www.infopyme.com/default.asp?iId=JLHLK

Son los que denominan TPM. (Teléfono Público Modular).
Y de las tarjetas hay mucha información en Internet. Búscala como “smartcard”.
Esos teléfonos, creo que funcionaban con monedas, con tarjeta “smartcard” y con tarjeta con banda magnética.
Esas tarjetas que estamos llamando “smartcard” llevan dentro un microchip con un equivalente en pesos.
El funcionamiento al usarlo era y es muy sencillo. Descolgabas e introducías la tarjeta chip, tecleabas el número y en vez de cobrar pesos descontaba cantidad. Cuando colgabas dejaba de descontar hasta un nuevo llamado.
Eran los mejores teléfonos de telefonía (TPM) junto con los TPI.
Tambien eran de fabricacion ELASA.
También en Chile se usan.


----------



## naguk10

bueno creo que me exprese mal , el tema es
que quiero saber como funciona los teléfonos públicos, donde vivo veo los teléfonos que lógicamente para poner modas y ademas para insertar una tarjeta telefónica ( que me dijeron que se compraba. así no tener que poner monedas y una vez que termino el crédito lo tiraban), mas o menos se es que esa tarjeta tiene una memoria eprom que cada vez que se utilizaba iba decrementando el crédito.
no veo mas esas tarjetas (no se venden mas) quiero saber como eran fisicamente (en la parte de la conexión al teléfono seria las parte de alimentación, de datos,etc.), seria funcionamiento al insertar la tarjeta.
saludos y gracias


----------



## EXS

Primero deseo pedir disculpas a DATAGENIUS, este tema lo empezó él, muy bien presentado, trabajado y explicado. En ningún momento deseo que se sienta que se le ha robado. Yo estaré para ayudar. Pero no me cansare de repetir “TODO EL MERITO ES SUYO”.
No sé que ocurre con Argentina y sus teléfonos. Las tarjetas las compran las compañías telefónicas y luego las venden a sus usuarios. Puede ser que la idea de la compañía sea no usarlas o no disponga de pesos para comprarlas y luego venderlas.
Todos los teléfonos públicos son, como ya mostró DATAGENIUS, autenticas computadoras. El teclado es distinto, los parlantes son otros, la pantalla es distinta, pero son computadoras. Quizás se les haya bloqueado esa opción (tarjeta) y lo que aprendas no te sirva. También te informo que tienen sistemas de protección para que no se les engañe. El pin-out ya comenté como conseguirlo todo este tipo de tarjeta tiene el mismo pin-out. Te informo que la tarjeta puede ser EPROM, EEPROM,…
Me gustaría que DATAGENIUS aportase información, yo, por respeto hacia él, me gustaría retirarme y que sea él quien continúe. Espero haber respondido al tema de las tarjetas.
En esta dirección en división telefonía encontraras una imagen de un tipo de lector de tarjetas.
http://www.sedoscom.es/index1.html

En esta otra dirección, en repuestos y componentes, también se puede ver.
http://www.infopyme.com/default.asp?iId=JLGKJ

Son las dos únicas empresas que se dedican a estos teléfonos.


----------



## tobi

Muy Buen trabajo. Disculpen mi ignorancia, quiero conectar un telefono de ese tipo en mi casa y al conectarlo no enciende nada. La ficha rj11 tiene dos cables solo conectados, eso tiene algo que ver.


----------



## xtremixt

Amigo muchas gracias por lo compartido y ya se que ha pasado mucho tiempo desde que hiciste el post, existe alguna posibilidad de que enseñaras como programas los otros tramavia yo tengo el azul con verde o amarillo lo que sea, y no salen llamadas a celulares, si pudieras responder esto seria genial, saludos .


----------



## nikas

como poder agregar el famoso número 2 a la programacion del telefono  TRAMAVIA para las llamadas a telefonos fijos......?????

muchas gracias espero atento...


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Hola nikas, gracias por escribir...  la verdad quisiera saber si eres de santiago de Chile, allí aumentaron un dígito, el 2, a la numeración que usaban. Si ya probaste y no te alcanzan los dígitos permitidos, pues tendremos que ver donde modificar eso en el menú (o hacer algún truco) de momento no recuerdo pues no tengo ese inconveniente en zonas... pero ya veré que poder hacer... dame tiempo y te respondo con más certesa


----------



## nikas

Muchas gracias master...........si ...efectivamente soy de santiago, quilicura y tengo esa tremenda duda de como poder agregar el nuevo digito 2 a los telefonos tramavia de ctc.....desde ya agradezco la posibilidad de poder preguntar y ...bueno si me puedes ayudar....geniall..!!!!!!!...y si por las moscas tienes algun manual de programacion de este teléfono, te envío de regalo que podrás disfrutar escuchándolo.

un abrazo hermano...y bendiciones.



te dejo la web de mi grupo gospel para ke escuches

www.sb4.cl
https://www.facebook.com/sb4grupo

Bendiciones...!!!!!!!


----------



## danbusta

hola exelente el tutorial se nota que le has dedicado bastante  a este equipo y me imagino que deves reparar todas las fallas  de el 
me gustaria saber si todavia este telefono se puede  programar por descarga ya que tengo uno con falla eprom es version 2 antiguamente se le ponia una identidad yo colocaba el numero de telefono de un telefono publico de la calle pero ahora no me funciona a ver si  alguien me ayuda


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Eso ya pasó de moda... esta out... lo in es meterse a modificar directo la EEPROM


  se me cayo el cassette...


----------



## EXS

Con fecha 16/05/2011 #33. Comentabas los problemas del condensador C55 y la batería B1. Creo que se equivocaron con el segundo diseño.
Inicialmente el condensador de 0,47F estaba pensado para ser como una batería. En el TPI2 se sustituyo por un condensador de menos capacidad y una batería de 8,4V que carga a través de R10 de 150.
Para no extenderme y montar un lío, aconsejaría bajar la capacidad (C55) aun más (casi a la mitad), la batería de más capacidad (mA) y mismos voltios y R10 de 15 ohnmios.
Aunque no me responda sigo leyendo el tutorial. Es un gran trabajo que no deja de sorprenderme. En lo que “¿pueda?” seguiré comentando, algunas son desconocidas.
En próximas comentare el recuadro azul (12KHz y 1600Hz). Por cierto las etiquetas no tienen ninguna importancia. La etiqueta del código de barras es la identificación de cada placa y la etiqueta de la EPROM es la versión del programa, la etiqueta tachada es la identificación del país para manipulación en fábrica. 12B CH (12Khz batería Chile), ……….las que llevan “NM” el TCM3105 es sustituido por otro modelo. Espero seguir.


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Amigo EXS... siempre será un gusto y un placer contar con tu ayuda, experiencia y conocimientos... recuerdo que al principio comentaba que si alguien pudiera cooperar y aportar seria bienvenido... pero avanzado el tutorial comence a sentirme algo solo... con pocos comentarios...

Todo lo que puedas complementar será excelente 

Te lo agradezco mucho... además, creo que ya tendré algo mas de tiempo para terminar donde lo dejé y luego, si Dios quiere, pasar a TVIA...


----------



## EXS

Hay una cosa curiosa en este tutorial: Se empezo cuando se cumplian trea años exactos del cierre de Siemens division ELASA.
Yo encontré este tutorial poco antes de empezar a comunicarme. Me hubiese gustado conocerlo antes y empezar a intercambiar conocimientos. ¡¡¡¡Es genial tu tutorial!!!!.
La primera versión se conoce como TPI y la siguiente TPI-2. La tercera ya aparecera el nombre (es una electrónica nueva).
En lo que pueda colaborar lo haré. Me hubiese gustado estar desde el principio.


----------



## fdesergio

Como anecdota recuerdo que en mi pais las board main llegaban nuevas y no funcionaban, retornadas a la fabrica indicaban que estaban dañadas, venian en el empaque original una bolsa plastica antiestatica negra, esta venia con un sello , segun nos informaron despues al abrir la bolsa rompiendo el sello se generaba muchisima estatica que dañaba la placa, conclusion las nuevas llegaban en la bolsa y sin sello y esas no fallaban, curiosidad pero que uno no podia corroborar, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ecofunk

excelente aporte me sirvio mucho para reparar la parte mecanica de un telefoo de estos que tiene mi mama en el local. una consulta, como averiguas la cavle de acceso al menu?


----------



## DATAGENIUS

mmmm 

yo se leer el contenido de la EEPROM y sé la posición de memoria en donde se aloja ese dato

no conozco otra manera... a menos que algún otro colega sepa algo más 







EXS dijo:


> Hay una cosa curiosa en este tutorial: Se empezo cuando se cumplian trea años exactos del cierre de Siemens division ELASA.
> Yo encontré este tutorial poco antes de empezar a comunicarme. Me hubiese gustado conocerlo antes y empezar a intercambiar conocimientos. ¡¡¡¡Es genial tu tutorial!!!!.
> La primera versión se conoce como TPI y la siguiente TPI-2. La tercera ya aparecera el nombre (es una electrónica nueva).
> En lo que pueda colaborar lo haré. Me hubiese gustado estar desde el principio.



 me gustaría cobrarte esta palabra.. verás... a estas alturas es solo por cuestiones de cultura general... me las he estado arreglando con una fotocopia burda y media transparente de la version TPI-2... tendrás tu algo mas legible de esa y/o las otras versiones ??

Nunca está demás preguntar


----------



## EXS

Creo que legalmente no puedo, lo siento. Estos terminales siguen activos y la ley no me lo permite. En este foro tengo que medir mis informaciones.
Es cierto que se estropeaban al abrir el precinto. Es muy fuerte la electricidad estatica que se genera al abrir.


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Hola a todos... voy a hacer un Break al hilo original del post... quería aprovechar de consultar si es que alguien está al tanto de como funciona y como configurar el siguiente modelo telefónico:






No me especializo en estos y solo necesito resolver 2 dudas:

1º.- la linea telefónica tiene reversión de polaridad pero al teléfono, tal como se muestra en la imagen, hay que presionarle el botoncito para que cobre la moneda. La idea es no usar ese botón 

2º.- bajo estas condiciones, si el usuario que ingresó una moneda desea continuar hablando extendidamente y le inserta una segunda moneda, al momento de cobrar esta 2ª moneda (en muchos casos) la llamada se libera, corténdose la comunicación.

Si alguno de ustedes me pudiera ayudar ahora a mi se lo agradecería muchísimo


----------



## Daniel Lopes

DATAGENIUS dijo:


> Hola a todos... voy a hacer un Break al hilo original del post... quería aprovechar de consultar si es que alguien está al tanto de como funciona y como configurar el siguiente modelo telefónico:
> 
> [url]http://i893.photobucket.com/albums/ac131/DATAGENIUS/PEIFON/P01_zps52e63e9b.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://i893.photobucket.com/albums/ac131/DATAGENIUS/PEIFON/P04_zpse7d3992e.jpg[/URL]
> 
> No me especializo en estos y solo necesito resolver 2 dudas:
> 
> 1º.- la linea telefónica tiene reversión de polaridad pero al teléfono, tal como se muestra en la imagen, hay que presionarle el botoncito para que cobre la moneda. La idea es no usar ese botón
> 
> 2º.- bajo estas condiciones, si el usuario que ingresó una moneda desea continuar hablando extendidamente y le inserta una segunda moneda, al momento de cobrar esta 2ª moneda (en muchos casos) la llamada se libera, corténdose la comunicación.
> 
> Si alguno de ustedes me pudiera ayudar ahora a mi se lo agradecería muchísimo



Hola Datagenius saludos cordiales , conecte un diodo tipo 1n4001 en paralelo con la linea telefonica y el telefono publico no es mas tarifado por la central telefonica jajajajajajajajaja ( el diodo automaticamiente cancela la inversiõn de polaridad de la linea quando la central telefonica tarifa la moneda ).
Ese "gatõn" era mui comum aca en Brasil a 20 años atraz pero hoi en dia la tarifaciõn es hecha con un tono de 12 Khz y no mas por  inversiõn de polaridad.( pero un circuito "L y C" en serie hace lo mismo efecto que el diodo del pasado jajajajajaja).
! Fuerte abraço !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## EXS

Si pones un diodo en paralelo con la línea se cortocircuita en una polaridad. No creo que el sistema funcione.
El circuito L-C que dices si que puede ser que  anule el pulso de 12 KHz. Peeeerooooo………………ahora los aparatos no permiten hablar hasta que no cobran la primera moneda y a continuación se ponen la tarificación solos al no recibir mas pulsos. Tampoco creo que el sistema funcione.
Datagenius: Desconozco el aparato pero el sistema (que los anglofonos llaman) PTT. No se me ocurre ninguna modificación que no sea crear un detector de polaridad de la línea que genere un pulso a un rele.
Detector de polaridad seguido de monoestable y circuito rele. Es lo primero que se me ocurre.
Datagenius: ¿Cómo puedo conseguir tu correo privado?.


----------



## DATAGENIUS

entiendo el punto... pero no deseo modificar artificaialmente nada... solo saber si alguno de los que participa y/o lee este tema, sabrá como programar la reversión de este teléfono (en caso de que esté desprogramado) y que me pueda orientar con el problema de la 2ª moneda que en vez de ser cobrada corta o libera la comunicación...

Asi que a esperar un poco de tiempo más... mira que ya me he dado muchos cabezasos con esto :cabezon:

Saludos a todos


----------



## Daniel Lopes

EXS dijo:


> Si pones un diodo en paralelo con la línea se cortocircuita en una polaridad. No creo que el sistema funcione.
> El circuito L-C que dices si que puede ser que  anule el pulso de 12 KHz. Peeeerooooo………………ahora los aparatos no permiten hablar hasta que no cobran la primera moneda y a continuación se ponen la tarificación solos al no recibir mas pulsos. Tampoco creo que el sistema funcione.
> Datagenius: Desconozco el aparato pero el sistema (que los anglofonos llaman) PTT. No se me ocurre ninguna modificación que no sea crear un detector de polaridad de la línea que genere un pulso a un rele.
> Detector de polaridad seguido de monoestable y circuito rele. Es lo primero que se me ocurre.
> Datagenius: ¿Cómo puedo conseguir tu correo privado?.



Hola caro EXS yo ja te enviei un MP (mensajes privados ) con mi e-mail , Y como ja te dise aca en Brasil a muuuuucho tienpo atraz con uno diodo 1n4001 conectado en paralelo con la linea telefonica se lograva no tarifar el  telefono publico una vez que la inversion de polaridad del linea es curto circuitada por el diodo asi la premera moneda no es tragada por la maquina y la conversaciõn andava de buena jajajajaja.


----------



## Wayreth

acabo de encontrar este post, y queria saber si podias facilitarme como programar el tramvia, el azul y verde, es que no tengo el manual y me seria de gran ayuda, muchas gracias por adelantado


----------



## UPDATE

Hola! primero que todo excelente el tutorial, ya lo tengo como favorito!! y segundo, quería que me pudiesen ayudar con mi V2, ya que me aparece un mensaje al realizar el autochequeo el cual dice "Falla EEPROM MMBBBM" y no se como poder repararlo, tampoco manejo la clave para ingresar a parametros, alguien que sepa como rescatarla?? Muchas Gracias por su ayuda!!!!


----------



## emitex

hola. tengo un problema tengo un telefono publico que siempre se comunica con el servidor de telefonica (enviando averilla)pues como puedo eliminar esa comunicacion ?? porfavor ayuda de antemano gracias por responderme


----------



## IRONCRK

esta muy interesante este tema, 

pero creo que falta la solucion de errores comunes que salen en la pantalla

por ejemplo tambien tengo el "solo puede efectuar llamadas de emergencia"

intente hacer el error con el teclado como dice ud pero no pasa nada.....

y al hacer autochekeo me dice el mismo error de eprom bbbbmb que tiene el amigo arriba

porfavor datagenius ayudanos y  no nos dejes caer en tecnicos que al final no hacen nada y nos cobran un ojo de la cara


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Hola a todos y gracias por escribir...

 saben... la solución a la falla de EPROM no es algo tan fácil de implementar de tal modo que cualquiera de ustedes lo aplique.... y si libero la información de cómo yo lo hago no faltará quien saque provecho económico... a menos que se me ocurra como lograr que todos nos beneficiemos de algún modo 

Les pido algo de tiempo para plantear una forma adecuada de abordar el tema y espero que estén muy atentos a lo próximo que publique...

Respecto a abordar las fallas... yo ya escribí al respecto que no creare un hilo de fallas, pues el tutorial está suficientemente documentado hasta este punto como para aprender a repararlo usted mismo.... lo que me falta es terminar lo referente al contenido del menú y ya que se de algunos participantes con mas conocimiento que yo del tema pues... pediré ayuda y que me vayan complementando...

Hasta pronto si Dios así lo quiere


----------



## EXS

Para emitex:
Leyendo, el tutorial de Datagenius, en el 35 tienes la solucion.
Una pista..............3-SETM.
FELIZ 2014 a todos.


----------



## emitex

como borrar la comunicacion entre mi telefono publico y la telefonica


----------



## DATAGENIUS

mmmm en ese caso, vayan familiarizándose con el #32, sobre todo, con lo que está encerrado en "rojo"


----------



## emitex

como puedo ver los codigos q hay en el microcontrolador? perdon por mi ignorancia


----------



## EXS

3-SETM
A continuacion,siguiendo las instrucciones, selecciona SETM-NO.
Y ya no se comunica con el sistema.
No lleva microcontrolador. Lleva microprocesador, EPROM, EEPROM y RAM con bateria para reloj.


----------



## bycomserv

Hola a todos, mil disculpas por lo de Urgente, pero veo que ya se había consultado antes y aún sin respuesta, añoro lo días en que veía estos cuernofonos, pero hace años que no veo uno y ni si quiera tengo sus manuales, por ello la consulta alguien tiene la programación de tarifas, segundos  y destinos de los teléfonos "TRAMAVIA VERDE AZUL" para poder programarlos a llamada local, LDN y LDI, desde ya muchas gracias y ojalá así como explicaron con manzanitas el otro equipo este también puedan explicarlo, a la fecha ya todo Chile tiene el dígito 2 agregado, Millón de gracias y Bendiciones a todos. Ω


----------



## caad

Me gustaría conocer más acerca del circuito utilizado para cargar el capacitor a 5V utilizando los 48V de la linea. He intentado cargarlo directamente pero la base celular que estoy utilizando detecta la carga del capacitor y levanta la linea (estoy utilizando un capacitor de 10000uF/50V). En especial me gustaría que me explicaran para que sirve el adaptador de impedancia y el circuito oscilador de alto voltaje. 
Muchas gracias


----------



## feliphe24

Hola soy de arica y tengo problemas con mi tramavia, como se agrego un numero 2 y cambio la forma de llamar a celular no me deja ingresar todo los números, algún manual para actualizar la nueva forma de llamar please...

Atte
felipe Arica


----------



## EXS

Amigo caad: El circuito para carga en 48V solo consume de la línea 1,2 mA.
Lleva un limitador de corriente y a continuación un oscilador 7555 que hace trabajar a un pequeño transformador que da la alimentación al circuito a través de un diodo.
De ahí que sea un alimentador de alta impedancia en la entrada.
No es tan alto voltaje pero si que la tensión alta la convierte en mas baja y mas corriente. Potencia de entrada igual a potencia de salida.
Lo que hiciste no es eléctricamente correcto por eso tuviste ese resultado.
Un saludo


----------



## Roberto Alarcon

Una consulta amigos y gracias por toda la información que brindan sobre estos teléfonos monederos.
Mi pregunta es: Cómo puedo configurar nuevamente al equipo telefónico para las monedas, ya que quisiera cambiarle para que acepte  3 tipos de monedas solamente; ejemplo mi teléfono acepta monedas de 0.10 centimos, 0.20 centimos, o.50 centimos, 1 sol (moneda peruana) y de 2 soles. ahora quiero que acepte de O.50; de 1.00 y de 2.00 solamente, saludos.


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Muy contento de poder volver a retomar este hilo nuevamente, pero lo continuare desde ahora poco a poco.

No queria comenzar sin antes agradecer a quienes me han tenido tanta paciencia, ustedes, y a quienes han colaborado aportando en mi ausencia... gracias 

Ahora, me gustaria que pusieran mucha atención, porque incluiré el método casero que yo utilizo para averiguar cual es la misteriosa clave para acceder a PARAMETROS  (tema #81)

Necesitamos tener conocimientos previos :estudiando: y saber de antemano que este procedimiento solo lo puedo aplicar (de momento) a la CPU V2, es decir, la CPU con versión de EPROM 4.

El conocimiento previo es el de saber cómo leer una EEPROM del tipo 24C32 con puerto I2C, ya que tendremos que utilizar los terminales SDA y SCL.

Necesitan contar con algún lector de memorias y tener en cuenta que tratándose de una memoria serial tipo I2C el lector como mínimo proporcionará 4 terminales para hacer contacto con la EEPROM: el terminal SDA, el SCL, el + y el -

Ahora, cuál sera la EEPROM que vamos a leer? es la identificada como CI14, en la parte superior de la CPU, bajo la EPROM y entre la RAM y el CN7 (ver la imagen de abajo encerrado en un círculo amarillo). Pero esta EPROM no la vamos a desmontar para colocarla en nuestro lector... lo que tendremos que hacer es crearnos un cable que extienda la conección entre el lector y la EEPROM, pero en realidad llegaremos a ella mediante el CN7.

Entonces, desde el lector debemos extender los 4 terminales (SDA, SCL, +, -) y hacerlos llegar al CN7 tal como se indica en la imagen de abajo:




Yo he tenido inconvenientes tratando de leer la EEPROM en mi taller, cuando conecto los 4 cables al CN7 debido a que la fuente de alimentacion propia de la CPU se va descargando y contraresta la alimentación que proporciona mi lector... asi es que si les da problemas pueden cortar el layado donde yo indico mas arriva de la EPROM a la mano derecha, donde se aprecia un punto de soldadura, yo corto el impreso justo por debajo (linea amarilla) de tal forma de aislar a la EEPROM de la alimentación de la CPU.

 Muy bien... si todo ha salido bien ustedes podran visualizar el contenido de la EEPROM por medio de sus respectivos lectores y guardar el archivo en sus PC con extensión de archivo .BIN



Ahora solo tienen que buscar la dirección de memoria en la fila 000CF y ver bajo las columnas 5 y 6, tal como en ambas lecturas (la de arriva se muestra usando un lector de memorias de SIVAVA WILLEM y el de abajo es con un multi editor llamado ULTRA EDIT)

Como se puede apreciar en el rectángulo en rojo, la clave para ingresar a PARAMETROS (PARAM) en mi caso es 7310... listo 

Yo espero de todo corazón que a mas de alguno le resulte este procedimiento casero y publique que clave le toco... por último, si ya la sabia, la puede corroborar 

Estoy seguro de que acabo de liberar conocimiento que nadie mas ha compartido... aprobechelo bien... recibió gratis, de gratis acá también.

Hasta pronto 

PD: favor de volver a unir el layado que cortaron (si lo hicieron) antes de reinstalar la CPU.


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Este es el Lector/Grabador de memorias que yo utilizo:



Al respecto, lo mas importante es la capacidad de lectura que tiene mediante el protocolo I2C.

Si usted tiene otro tipo de lector, y tiene lectura de memorias de forma serial, también es válido.


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Y estas son un par de imágenes de como armé mi cable interfaz entre el grabador/lector de memorias y el conector CN7 ubicado en la CPU:





He respetado la posición de cada terminal:
*rojo* = positivo
*negro* = negativo
*amarillo* = SDA
*verde* = SCL

Este código de colores es mio... tu puedes usar el que mas te acomode


----------



## barnerp1

hola tengo un teléfono de ctc tram como el del manual que subiste, a todo esto es un muy buen manual, muy detallado y con explicaciones bastante claras.
mi problema es muy simple al entrar en el menú de configuración, para poder reconfigurar y poder agregar el digito 2 y 9 que se agrego a la telefonía en chile, me pide clave y no la tengo, me puedes ayudar para eliminar la clave por favor, si es que existe un botón reset, alguna pila o si hay algún jumper que cambiar para poder resetear el teléfono, o si existe alguna forma de configurar esto sin poner la clave, lo otro es si se puede programar para la nueva moneda de 100 pesos porque toa monedas de 100 antiguas y de 50 pero las de 100 nuevas no, espero una pronta respuesta salu2


----------



## barnerp1

alguien me puede ayudar por favor


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Lo siento por la demora...no habia visto el correo hace tiempo y ya casi no entro por aca (tuve una mala experiencia...)

Si lees desde el post 103 en adelante talvez se solucione en parte o completamente tu problema.

Saludos.


----------



## barnerp1

gracias por tu respuesta lo intentare


----------



## qwerty1390

Bueno, antes que nada quiero felicitar al autor del post, uno de los mejores que he visto! me dio mucho gusto leerlo.
Tengo una consulta, estoy realizando un bloqueador telefonico cuyos componentes principales son un PIC16F628A y un MT8880 que es un transceiver DTMF, la consulta es la siguiente, quiero que mi circuito utilice la linea telefonica para alimentarse, directamente de la linea no se podra debido a la poca cantidad de corriente que esta me puede suministrar, entonces pienso que es una buena opcion utilizar un circuito similar al que utiliza el telefono que explicaste, mi idea es diseñar una fuente de 5V limitada en corriente a 2mA que cargue un condensador de gran capacidad y que este ultimo alimente mi circuito.
Agradezco de antemano una respuesta y cualquier sugerencia es recibida con gusto


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Hola, no veo problema en que hagas lo que piensas. Fijate que la CPU tiene muchos circuitos integrados y todos se alimentan de la fuente que se crea a partir de la tensión de la propia línea telefónica.

Esta se llama una fuente DC - DC y hay varias formas de implementarla dependiendo de la fuente ORIGEN y las necesidades de la fuente SUMINISTRO. Te aconsejo estudiar al respecto. Yo no puedo diseñarte una ahora pero hay circuitos ejemplos aca en el Foro y en la RED.

Saludos.

PD: estudia bien como funciona una linea telefonica, ya que en ella hay tensiones continuas y alternas; poco voltaje y mucho voltaje, también existe inversión de la polaridad... asi que ojo y mucho cuidado. Eso tambien lo explico al princípio de mi tutorial (post #4 y #5).


----------



## qwerty1390

Hola DATAGENIUS, gracias por responder, justamente cuando vi tu post me di cuenta que lo que queria hacer si era factible, dejo el esquema de un circuito regulador de tension a 5V y limitador de corriente a 5 mA, que pude probar y funciona bastante bien.

Respecto a lo de la linea telefonica, te comento que pase algunas semanas estudiando la linea telefonica de la que dispongo y como dices hay tensiones alternas y continuas pero no inversión de polaridad, cuando el telefono esta colgado la linea tiene una tension de 60VDC y cuando se descuelga el telefono la linea tiene una tension 8VDC, respecto a la tension alterna es de 70Vrms cuando entra una llamada. Descubri algo peculiar en la linea, no se si es comun o no, sucede que cuando conecto una carga a la linea telefonica, de manera que esta consuma al menos 1mA, la tension baja de 60VDC a 48VDC manteniendose en ese valor hasta que se consumen 8mA y despues empieza a bajar la tension, por esta razon limite mi fuente para disponer de solo 5mA y esto no afecte el voltaje de la linea.

Estos son mis avances, comentar tambien que este proyecto que llevo a cabo es mi trabajo de fin de carrera para optar por el titulo de Ingeniero en Telecomunicaciones, una vez que lo concluya creare un post y subire el proyecto completo.

Bueno, cualquier sugerencia es bien recibida


----------



## DATAGENIUS

qwerty1390 dijo:


> Hola DATAGENIUS, gracias por responder...
> Respecto a lo de la linea telefonica, te comento que pase algunas semanas estudiando la linea telefonica de la que dispongo y como dices hay tensiones alternas y continuas pero no inversión de polaridad...



Hola, buen análisis   mira, respecto a inversión de la polaridad esto se da cuando tu estas en modo descolgado, marcaste el número de un conocid@ y cuando ésta persona te contesta, es decir, cuando levanta su auricular, en ese momento normalmente tu línea sufre una reversión de polaridad, que puede ser de +8 a -8 (o viceversa).

Pero no siempre ocurre esto, ya que esta condicionado a una cualidad de la planta telefónica de tu lugar (la antiguedad de la misma y su arquitectura digital o analógica)

De todos modos, si definitivamente no la tiene, mejor para ti y te ahorras un puente rectificador en la línea para evitar sufrir con la inversión para tu proyecto.

  Respecto de la observación que hiciste con el voltaje frente a la impedancia, pues es precisamente así como la central detecta que tu descolgaste el equipo telefónico, por diferencia de impedancia. Esta todo muy explicado en mi post #4, al final.

Saludos


----------



## qwerty1390

Hola DATAGENIUS, gracias por contestar, no me pude conectar por mucho tiempo ya que me encontré ocupado realizando el documento de mi proyecto. Sigo con el proyecto que comentaba, pero ya en los pasos finales, respecto a lo de la fuente de alimentación, utilizare la misma tensión que proporciona la linea telefonica, como ya menciona antes; realice algunos cambios al diagrama que adjunte en un mensaje anterior y lo subiré también.

Ahora, tengo una consulta, ya que tu eres mas entendido sobre el tema de telefonía, mira, necesito alguna manera de que el PIC se entere que existe una comunicación telefónica entre dos usuarios, osea, que el PIC sepa cuando yo realizo una llamada y me contestan; y cuando me hacen una llamada y yo contesto. Respecto a lo que me decías sobre la inversion de polaridad, te comento que la central telefónica a la que estoy conectado no la tiene, por lo que no se me ocurre algún método evidente que no sean filtros o cosas así para realizar la detección de una comunicación telefónica.

Agradezco de antemano tu respuesta, tus ideas y comentarios me son de gran ayuda.


----------



## DATAGENIUS

OOOoooooo disculpa que no te contestara a tiempo pero me cambie de trabajo y he llegado muerto de cansado y ya recien acostumbrandome al ritmo laboral nuevo... asi que, mis disculpas por atrasarte en tu proyecto 



qwerty1390 dijo:


> "necesito alguna manera de que el PIC se entere que existe una comunicación telefónica entre dos usuarios, osea, que el PIC sepa cuando yo realizo una llamada y me contestan; y cuando me hacen una llamada y yo contesto"



 Bueno, respecto a esto podrias inventar algo que funcione con el siguiente dato: En el punto #4 hago mension al voltaje que adquiere la linea telefonica cuando esta el aparato descolgado (entre 6v y 10v app). Te recomiendo que midas tu linea telefonica y veas en cuanto queda al descolgar el auricular (o tubo, como le dicen en otros paises); luego crees un circuito comparador basado en un amplificador operacional (te recomiendo el LM386) que se active cuando detecte solo esa tension.

Yo te adjuntare un bosquejo como base para crear uno que te funcione.



qwerty1390 dijo:


> "Respecto a lo que me decías sobre la inversion de polaridad, te comento que la central telefónica a la que estoy conectado no la tiene, por lo que no se me ocurre algún método evidente que no sean filtros o cosas así para realizar la detección de una comunicación telefónica.



 Recuerdo que yo pase por los mismos dilemas... incluso incursione en un detector de voz pasivo que detectaba una frecuencia dentro del rango de los 300Hz y los 3KHz y que no este repetida dentro de los tonos que te da tu compañia... es muy complicado asi que primero esto otro 

Te explico mi circuito ejemplo: el primer operacional detecta si la tension e la linea telefonica tomada del punto B1 de tu esquema, y espera que sea superior a 6V (suponiendo que ese es el voltaje en modo descolgado) y su salida es alta si se cumple la condision. El segundo operacional detecta que la tension sea inferior a 10 o 12V, que seria la tension maxima en modo descolgado y su salida queda en alto si se cumple esa condicion. Entonces, si B1 > 6V y < 12V entonces la compuerta NOR, segun su tabla de verdad, dara un 1 a su salida y esa es tu señal para que el PIC la detecte en algun pin libre de entrada... Es teorico pero lo puedes hacer funcionar 

 NOOOOOO rectifico mi circuito...lo dibuje a la rapida y me equivoque... modificaciones: al final la compuerta es una AND y ahi si cumplira 

TABLA VERDAD
  AND
0 0 = 0
0 1 = 0
1 0 = 0
1 1 = 1

Lucete


----------



## qwerty1390

Hola DATAGENIUS, gracias por responder, no te preocupes, en realidad este tema que toco sobre la detección de una comunicación telefónica exitosa no es relevante para el funcionamiento, pero, me gustaría implementarla por una cuestión de consumo energético.

Bueno, quisiera comentar un poco el circuito que me proporcionas, yo tengo un detector de descolgado del teléfono que conmuta la alimentación a mi circuito, dado que son 7 VDC los que medí de la línea con el teléfono descolgado, este baja a 5 VDC cuando alimento mi circuito, que es lo que quería lograr en un principio, por lo que el voltaje en la línea no podrá ser mayor a 7 VDC y no creo que me funcione lo que me propones.

Lo que quiero lograr con esto de detectar una comunicación telefonica es que mi circuito entre en un modo "sleep", para que el consumo de corriente sea mínimo. Opte al final por utilizar el temporizador del PIC, para que pasado cierto tiempo en el que la central me quita el tono de llamada se active este modo de bajo consumo de corriente.

Ahora, no quisiera molestarte mucho en verdad, pero tu opinión y tus aportes son un gran punto de partida. Tengo la siguiente duda; necesito un conmutador de la linea telefonica que la corte cuando el PIC quiera bloquear una llamada, al principio implemente un relé, pero estos consumen demasiada corriente y pensé que alimentarlo con un supercondensador seria la solución, pero la carga inductiva que estos conmutadores presentan molesta a la linea. Después de romperme la cabeza queriendo solucionar esto, me vino la idea de la función "flash" que implementan casi todos los teléfono digitales, esta función corta la llamada telefonica por un momento para atender otra entrante y crear un llamada tripartita.

Quisiera saber si tu tienes algo mas de información sobre esta función y como se realiza.

Dejo el circuito que utilizo para la conmutacion de la alimentacion a mi circuito, por si le sirve a alguien.

Saludos, espero con ansias tu respuesta.


----------



## DATAGENIUS

qwerty1390 dijo:


> yo tengo un detector de descolgado del teléfono que conmuta la alimentación a mi circuito, dado que son 7 VDC los que medí de la línea con el teléfono descolgado, este baja a 5 VDC cuando alimento mi circuito, que es lo que quería lograr en un principio, por lo que el voltaje en la línea no podrá ser mayor a 7 VDC y no creo que me funcione lo que me propones.



Pues 2 cosas: si entendi bien, tu circuito sobrecarga la linea telefonica haciendo que de 7v baje a 5v y eso te sirve   Pero mi circuito sigue sirviendo igual ya que lo qu busca es un rango de voltaje especifico donde los minimos y maximos los pones tu modificando el valor de cada zener.

Recuerda que en una linea telefonica existen 4 posibles voltajes:
0v = linea cortada
~ 6v = linea descolgada
~ 48v = linea colgada
~ 200v = Ring (llamada de telefono)

Asi que este circuito que te propongo discrimina todos menos 1 (en tu caso los 5 a 7 volts)



qwerty1390 dijo:


> ... necesito un conmutador de la linea telefonica que la corte cuando el PIC quiera bloquear una llamada...



Especificamente para bloquear una llamada la compañia necesita detectar baja impedancia en la linea (< a 1KOhm) y yo lo logre colocando un transistor en paralelo a la linea telefonica pero el colector con a una R=100 ohms, de tal forma de no hacer pasar demaciada corriente por el colector y que se queme. La base era alimentada por un pulso desde el PIC mediante una R= 1Kohm.



qwerty1390 dijo:


> me vino la idea de la función "flash" que implementan casi todos los teléfono digitales, esta función corta la llamada telefonica por un momento para atender otra entrante y crear un llamada tripartita.
> 
> Quisiera saber si tu tienes algo mas de información sobre esta función y como se realiza.



El boton FLASH aporta un micro corte a la linea de 100, 300 o 600 mili segundos (dependiendo del modelo y su homologacion) para que segun la compañia o central a la que este conectado efectue alguna tarea como transferir una llamada, crear un mute, una pausa u otra funcion programable.

 Aclaro que un corte o micro corte es una abertura de la linea, es decir, la linea telefonica se desconecta del aparato por un tiempo dado, pasando a alta impedancia. Diferente es la contestacion automatica que es un corto circuito a la linea, en la cual pasa a baja impedancia.

Espero te sirva


----------



## qwerty1390

Hola DATAGENIUS, siempre me aclaras algo nuevo, gracias.

Después de destripar un teléfono que tenia a la mano, con la intención de descubrir como la función "flash" realiza el corte de la linea, se me vinieron abajo las esperanzas de poder sacar algo de utilidad de ese circuito. 

Resulta que, el microcorte es realizado por un transistor tipo pnp que conmuta la alimentación al teléfono y a este lo conmuta un transistor npn con una señal digital de control, cuando la señal del circuito de control es alta, la alimentación llega sin problemas al teléfono, la central lo detecta como descolgado por la baja impedancia; cuando la señal del circuito de control es baja se corta la alimentación y la impedancia se vuelve alta, haciendo que la central lo detecte como colgado. 

En realidad no existe ningún corte de la linea como tal, si no, una situación de cambio de impedancias que la central interpreta como el corte de la linea.




DATAGENIUS dijo:


> Especificamente para bloquear una llamada la compañia necesita detectar baja impedancia en la linea (< a 1KOhm) y yo lo logre colocando un transistor en paralelo a la linea telefonica pero el colector con a una R=100 ohms, de tal forma de no hacer pasar demaciada corriente por el colector y que se queme. La base era alimentada por un pulso desde el PIC mediante una R= 1Kohm.



Ok, cuando me refiero a bloqueo de llamadas, quiero decir que el dispositivo impida una llamada saliente, y si entiendo bien lo que dices, cuando colocas un transistor en paralelo con la linea, haces que la central interprete que tu teléfono esta ocupado y bloquea llamadas entrantes. Yo necesito algo para llamadas salientes, para que una vez que se ha detectado un prefijo internacional impida la llamada, se me ocurrió de inmediato la utilización de un rele,pero el consumo de corriente y la carga inductiva hacen que lo evite a toda costa.

Bueno, te estaría eternamente agradecido si me ayudaras a resolver este dilema, o a cualquier alma generosa que lea este mensaje.

Dejo el circuito que mencione en un principio, por si a alguien le sirve para alimentar algun dispositivo de la linea telefonica, esta 10 puntos.


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Hola... parece que yo te entendi mal... lo que te propuse fue un circuito para cancelar la llamada "entrante"... el ring. Por eso el transistor en paralelo que te propuse (lo adjunto para que tengas una nocion)

Para efectuar tu idea de detectar que digitos se estan marcando mediante tonos DTMF, yo use un integrado adicional llamado HT9170 (http://www.ece.usu.edu/ece_store/spec/HT9170.pdf) el cual puede leer los tono DTMF discados y convertirlos en codigo binario lo cual puede ser usado por el PIC. Consume muy poca energia y es el mas economico en su rubro, solo espero que en tu pais lo encuentres. Aca en Chile no estaba asi que tuve que importarlos 

Ahora, tu describiste la funcion del transistor PNP para probocar alta y baja impedancia en el aparato telefonico verdad:
"el microcorte es realizado por un transistor tipo pnp que conmuta la alimentación al teléfono y a este lo conmuta un transistor npn con una señal digital de control, cuando la señal del circuito de control es alta, la alimentación llega sin problemas al teléfono, la central lo detecta como descolgado por la baja impedancia; cuando la señal del circuito de control es baja se corta la alimentación y la impedancia se vuelve alta, haciendo que la central lo detecte como colgado."

Usa algo similar comandado por el PIC para probocar lo mismo... entonces cuando alguien digite un numero que corresponda a internacional, en los primeros digitos discados, el PIC lo detectara y emitira un pulso para accionar algun transistor (estoy seguro que estara en serie con la linea telefonica) para probocar alta impedancia por un tiempo cercano a 1 segundo y asi la central volvera a dar tono para que disque nuevamente, hasta que el discado cumpla tu criterio.

Como nota al margen, lo opuesto al HT9170 es el HT9200 (http://apps.usd.edu/coglab/psyc770/pdf/ht9200.pdf) que convierte un codigo digital en un tono DTMF.

El circuito simple que adjunte, sirve para "quemar el llamado entrante". El termino "quemar" se aplica a cortocircuitar la linea telefonica mediante muy baja impedancia, la cual en este caso es la R de colector de unos 100 ohms 1/2 w app. El PIC detecta el Ring o llamada entrante mediante el uso de un zener de poco menos tension que la que usa la central para generar la tension de Ring. Aca en Chile ronda los 200v ac. Adjuntare si puedo otro esquema simple usando un zener para detectar el umbral del Ring. La salida la puedes aplicar a un opto transistor y el transistor al PIC.

Espero haberte sido util 



Este es el detector de Ring. El valor del zener depende de tu central y las resistencias protegen al zener de una corriente maxima. Hay zeners de hasta 200v (http://electgpl.blogspot.cl/2012/03/diodos-zener-valores-normalizados-para.html)


----------



## qwerty1390

Hola DATAGENIUS, te comento que yo utlizo el decodificador de tonos MT8870, en Bolivia no existe disponibilidad del dispositivo, por lo que tuve que importarlo; también te comento que antes ya trabajé con un dispositivo mas complejo, el MT8880, un transceiver DTMF con muchas opciones, como generar tonos simples y duales o activar el modo "Call Progress", bastante útil a la hora de conocer el estado en el que se encuentra la línea. No quise utilizar este dispositivo en el presente proyecto por que me parece lo mismo que matar una mosca con una escopeta, si a alguien le interesa el uso de este dispositivo, puedo adjuntar algún código que tengo para su manejo.

Con respecto a mi pequeño pero molesto problema, me parece que colocar un transistor en serie con una de las lineas del teléfono es lo mas evidente, pero, no creo que logre mucho con eso, verás, la linea telefónica tendrá funcionando dos circuitos a la vez, uno del teléfono y otro que es mi dispositivo. Entonces, si yo logro cortar la alimentación de mi circuito, el del teléfono seguirá activo y quedaré en la misma situación.

Tengo una idea, pero no se si es viable, quiero colocar un filtro en serie con la linea y activarlo con un pulso del PIC, o alguna otra etapa, para que los tonos DTMF que se envían a la central sufran una seria atenuación y ya no se puedan reconocer, con esto obligo al usuario del dispositivo a colgar el teléfono y volver a intentar la marcación.

Bueno, creo que eso es todo, si tienes alguna idea al respecto de lo que mencione, me seria de tremenda ayuda.

Gracias por tus oportunas respuestas, un saludo.


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Mira, yo antes cotice los MT88... y me resultaban mas costosos que los HT que te mencione. Pero todo es cosa de gustos, yo solo lo propuse.



qwerty1390 dijo:


> Con respecto a mi pequeño pero molesto problema, me parece que colocar un transistor en serie con una de las lineas del teléfono es lo mas evidente, pero, no creo que logre mucho con eso, verás, la linea telefónica tendrá funcionando dos circuitos a la vez, uno del teléfono y otro que es mi dispositivo. Entonces, si yo logro cortar la alimentación de mi circuito, el del teléfono seguirá activo y quedaré en la misma situación.



 eso no es tan asi... mira, yo imagino que los 2 circuitos que tu mencionas estan de alguna forma en paralelo y, como tal, desde el nodo superior una linea alimenta al "telefono" y desde el mismo nodo otra alimenta a tu "dispositivo". Entonces el transistor en serie se puede conectar entre el nodo y el telefono (por ejemplo) de esa forma tu dispositivo no se vera afectado, pues aun sigue conectado directamente al nodo. O incluso, puedes intercalar un transistor en serie a cada ramificasion si lo deseas y si fuera necesario. 



qwerty1390 dijo:


> Tengo una idea, pero no se si es viable, quiero colocar un filtro en serie con la linea y activarlo con un pulso del PIC, o alguna otra etapa, para que los tonos DTMF que se envían a la central sufran una seria atenuación y ya no se puedan reconocer, con esto obligo al usuario del dispositivo a colgar el teléfono y volver a intentar la marcación.



 pero lo que tu propones suena a que de alguna forma ya lograste interpretar el significado de los primeros numeros discados y al mismo tiempo que tu los escuchas para interpretarlos tambien los escucho la central... entiendes, esto ocurre al mismo tiempo para ambos casos.

Lo que yo haria seria esto (es solo lo que yo haria):

1°.- Cliente levanta el auricular (proboca caida de la linea a uno 6 a 8v)
2°.- Tu dispositivo aisla al telefono de estar conectado a la linea directamente manteniendolo a 6v minimo.
3°.- el cliente discara un numero y el PIC lo interpretara:
     a)numero correcto: el numero es emitido a linea recien haciendo uso del MT88... que tu conoces.
     b)numero incorrecto: tu decides que quieres que haga el PIC, que corte y vuelva a empezar, que el MT88.. emita un tono cualquiera al telefono para que el cliente lo escuche a modo de error... o cualquier otra cosa.

Como yo usaba los HT que te recomende, colocaba a uno escuchando la marcacion y si era correcta el otro la discaba sobre la linea, pero si era incorrecto emitia un tono error, cortaba la linea del telefono y volvia a empezar.

Pero no se me ocurre otra idea, lo que si tienes que tener claro es que en tu proyecto el discado lo escuchan simultaneamente tanto el PIC como la central, y las acciones que emprendas pueden ser muy tardias...

Piensa que camino tomar y si te puedo ayudar en algo me avisas... esto me entretiene mucho


----------



## qwerty1390

Hola DATAGENIUS, respecto a la solución que propones, no es viable en mi caso, ya que el MT8870 es solo decodificador y no puede generar tonos DTMF.



DATAGENIUS dijo:


> Lo que yo haria seria esto (es solo lo que yo haria):
> 
> 1°.- Cliente levanta el auricular (proboca caida de la linea a uno 6 a 8v)
> 2°.- Tu dispositivo aisla al telefono de estar conectado a la linea directamente manteniendolo a 6v minimo.
> 3°.- el cliente discara un numero y el PIC lo interpretara:
> a)numero correcto: el numero es emitido a linea recien haciendo uso del MT88... que tu conoces.
> b)numero incorrecto: tu decides que quieres que haga el PIC, que corte y vuelva a empezar, que el MT88.. emita un tono cualquiera al telefono para que el cliente lo escuche a modo de error... o cualquier otra cosa.



He estado muchas horas esta semana frete a la computadora, simulando y buscando información que me podría ser útil, a pesar de que la información sobre cosas como esta es casi nula en la red, pero, teóricamente di con la solución a mi problema, digo teóricamente, por que después de simular tengo que probar el circuito en un entorno real y las cosas nunca funcionan tal y como se simulan.

Bueno, en los circuitos que adjunto muestro el funcionamiento de la parte analógica de mi dispositivo, creo que se entiende, pero, haré una breve explicación para que no queden dudas. 

EL bloque CENTRAL, simula una central telefónica que cambia la tensión dependiendo de si un switch se cierra o se abre, el switch representa el cambio de estado del teléfono y la resistencia de 680 ohm simula la impedancia que normalmente se presenta a la linea, cuando el teléfono esta descolgado.

El bloque que yo llamo POWER, conmuta la tensión rectificada y filtrada de la linea, mediante un transistor pnp de alta tensión, hacia un diodo zener y un condensador que alimentan mis circuitos digitales. 

EL bloque CONMUTADOR, que es el mas conflictivo, consta de un transistor pnp, este es conmutado a tierra mediante un transistor pnp, cuya base siempre es excitada por la tensión rectificada y filtrada del bloque POWER, y por un pin del PIC, por eso es que coloco un diodo y una resistencia, para evitar que el pulso que viene del PIC moleste la etapa anterior. Cuando la base del transistor npn es excitada ya sea por el PIC o por el bloque POWER, la tensión de la linea llega al teléfono sin problemas, cuando el pin del PIC se pone bajo, la tensión de la linea ya no llega al teléfono y la central lo entiende como colgado. 

Bueno, es lo que tengo de momento, hasta que pueda experimentar con el circuito, si tienes alguna sugerencia, me serviría de mucho.

Un saludo.


----------



## Cesar01

Primero mis respetos para datagenius por tan bien elaborado post, tengo algunos problemas con mi tram. El primero al ingresar la moneda luego de rechazarla aparece el mensaje fraude detectado y el comienza una secuencia de revisión y el problema mayor es que no recibe llamadas en la pantalla aparece el mensaje servicio prohibido cuelgue por favor, haber si puedes ayudarme con estos problemas, como información lo tengo conectado a una línea telefónica de vtr, saludos gracias y felicitaciones nuevamente.


----------



## Cesar01

bueno, mis problemas ahora son mayores, le e metido mano al menu y ahora aparace en pantalla solo llamadas de emergencia 
e tratado de configurar para que se comunique con setm y no puede, aparece " no hubo conexion con setm,


----------



## EXS

Tienes que poner SETM en si. Y, además, sabes el indicativo y el número que tiene el SETM.
En el menú mirare que opción has cambiado.



qwerty1390, con tiempo, que ahora no dispongo, espero darte ideas a tu cuestión.
Es muy, muy sencilla, no tan complicada como lo haces.
Dame tiempo y te explicaré como se hace en telefonía.



Un saludo muy fuerte, DATAGENIUS. Me alegro de volver a leeros de nuevo.


----------



## DATAGENIUS

EXS dijo:


> Un saludo muy fuerte, DATAGENIUS. Me alegro de volver a leeros de nuevo.



 Amigo EXS... que gusto volver a saber de ti 

Ya te daba por muerto 

Me alegro mucho de tu aparicion, por aca haciendo lo que puedo... (creo que deje hace un tiempo un mensaje pribado para ti)





Cesar01 dijo:


> El primero al ingresar la moneda luego de rechazarla aparece el mensaje fraude detectado y el comienza una secuencia de revisión




Amigo, respecto a esto solo te puedo contar lo que mi experiencia personal en los años de mantension me ha servido muchas veces: "tienes un problema en el sensor del paso hucha".

Encontraras mas explicacion en el topic #23 de la pagina 2 de este mismo tutorial. No se muy bien el porque, pero cuando reemplazo todo el paso hucha se arregla 




Cesar01 dijo:


> el problema mayor es que no recibe llamadas en la pantalla aparece el mensaje servicio prohibido cuelgue por favor



 mmmm lo lamento  por ahora no me acuerdo... de verdad... cuando me acuerde te lo publico por este medio.

Prueba lo anterior si tienes otro embudo de repuesto.


----------



## EXS

Un saludo a todos.
Para cesar01: De acuerdo con Datagenius, es un fallo en el paso de hucha.
Y está configurado para no usarse con llamada entrante. No recuerdo si se configura desde SETM (central) o desde el menú.
Para qwerty1390: Es más sencillo que como lo tienes pensado.
Una línea telefónica funciona por corriente. Cuando el terminal está descolgado hay una corriente entre 15 y 58 mA (Aprox.), el voltaje dependerá.
Cuando no conectamos NADA a la línea estaremos midiendo las baterías de la central. Será entre 44 y 60V. Nuestro circuito podrá consumir 1.5mA máximo estando colgado cuando se descuelgue serán los consumos anteriores dependiendo de la central y la distancia a ella. Calculemos 12V aproximados.
Lo primero que conectaremos a la línea será un puente de diodos para polarizarla y a la salida del puente un serie de circuito traans/recep en serie con un estabilizador a 5V. Esta será la alimentación del resto de circuitos lógicos.
Ya tenemos nuestro terminal básico, ahora vamos a ampliarlo.
Muy importante #32.
Para detectar cuando nos reciben la llamada las centrales suelen hacer un cambio de polaridad. Pondremos un circuito básico en una de las líneas que nos informe a la unidad de control cuando cambia la polaridad.
Para reconocer cuando se recibe una llamada: La línea, entonces, tiene un voltaje DC con una componente AC que es la que hace sonar. Pondremos unos condensadores que dejen pasar la componente alterna, la rectificaremos y la reduciremos, ya que es muy alta en alterna. Esa salida la aplicamos a una etapa de control y sabremos cuando recibimos una llamada.
Un terminal, de uso público, en la realidad es más complicado que como lo estoy explicando pero se basa en estos datos.
Siento no ser más preciso, pero tiempo y circunstancias no me lo permiten.
Sigue el tutorial y las informaciones de Datagenius. Hay mucha información en este tutorial.
Un saludo a todos y un abrazo Datagenius.


----------



## qwerty1390

Hola EXS, gracias por responder a mis dudas, te comento que los circuitos que había simulado fueron probados y modificados exitosamente. El dispositivo de bloqueo de llamadas salientes programable alimentado por la linea telefónica que realice en este momento se encuentra en su segundo mes de prueba, funciona perfectamente y yo me voy preparando para la defensa de este proyecto.


----------



## qwerty1390

Este es el dispositivo físico que construí, aún me falta diseñar la carcasa protectora


----------



## Cesar01

Gracias por el tiempo de leer mis dudas y por sus respuestas, os comento que de momento al parecer se a comunicado con setm y a vuelto a funcionar "normalmente", lo del paso de hucha a de quedar así, no tengo el repuesto para reemplazarlo y conseguirlo es una tarea que se me imagina casi imposible, así como reemplazar el teclado por desgaste de la serigrafia por uno nuevo, en fin, lo uso liberado de pago,  había estado a la espera de la llegada de un lector de memorias eeprom que había comprado por Internet, para poder leer la clave para entrar a menú de programación, seguí todos los pasos pero... la memoria esta vacia!! no hay datos en ella, pero sigo sin poder entrar al menú con la clave, cual debería ser si esta vacía la eeprom, 0000? pues no entra con ella alguien tiene alguna idea de cual seria, o el archivo bin para cargar la memoria con los datos?? por ultimo una duda, existirá alguna manera de retroiluminar el display


----------



## EXS

Estos terminales llevan programada una hora para comunicarse con setm, si se ha dejado a SI.
El dph comprueba que la bobina no este cortada. Se puede medir continuidad, es fácil.
Que la EEPROM esté a 0000 y funcione es difícil de creer, algún error en la lectura ha habido.
Y la retroiluminacion, o se sustituye por otro que lo incorpore y mantenga características o es cuestión de habilidad y colocar entre su PCI y el cristal unos ledes que lo iluminen.
En la placa principal tensiones de 5V y 9V se se pueden usar.
Datagenius informara mejor que yo, ya que él ha analizado mas el terminal.


----------



## Cesar01

Entiendo eso de los horarios el mio esta configurado para que se comunique con setm desde las 3am hasta las 7am, lo pude ver porque logre entrar al menú parámetros con la clave 1212, uno dos, uno dos, eso confirma de que la eeprom esta vacía? realice todas las pruebas habidas y por haber, cables mal conectados, falla del lector eeprom, leí otra eeprom, corte el layado y el resultado es el mismo eeprom vacía, tengo la sospecha que dicha eeprom solo se usa para mantener clave y un mensaje al usuario como lo vi en las imágenes de datagenius, en fin, logre entrar al menú, encontré en estadísticas un error de tensión y tengo la sospecha de que la falla del paso de hucha se debe a la falta de tensión de la batería de 9v, no es una falla constante solo aparece al ingresar varias monedas, corroborado también cuando realizo pruebas al carrusel, este gira bien la primera vez luego pierde fuerza y así hasta que ya no gira y da error, la batería marca 9v pero no la e medido realizando pruebas.
En uno de los menú aparece, NO LLAMADAS ENTRANTES, esta configurado así y no lo puedo cambiar.
Encontré en una pagina china muy famosa de venta de productos muchas alternativas de displays retroiluminados, del color que uno quiera, traen la mismas dimensiones, calzan a la perfección yo diría los pines y la sujeción a la placa, 14 pines en el mismo orden mas dos para los leds que lo iluminan.


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Siempre lamento llegar atrasado a este foro, tengo los tiempo muy limitados... perdon.

Intentare ayudar apesar de todo 




Cesar01 dijo:


> logre entrar al menú parámetros con la clave 1212, uno dos, uno dos


Eres de Chile ? esa clave es comun aca...




Cesar01 dijo:


> eso confirma de que la eeprom esta vacía?, realice todas las pruebas habidas y por haber, cables mal conectados, falla del lector eeprom, leí otra eeprom, corte el layado y el resultado es el mismo eeprom vacía



 si no has logrado leer la EEPROM es por que tu lector de memorias o no esta alimentando la memoria con 5v o no estan bien conectados las entradas SDA SCL



Cesar01 dijo:


> tengo la sospecha que dicha eeprom solo se usa para mantener clave y un mensaje al usuario como lo vi en las imágenes de datagenius



La memoria esta llena de datos, lee bien y varias veces el procedimiento, incluso levante fotos de como se ve el mapa de codigos segun mi lector... repasa el procedimiento. Intenta leer otras EEPROMS ajenas para poner a prueba tu lector y cuando estes seguro aplicalo con esta... te sorprendera la cantidad de informacion que contiene y de ahi el secreto de interpretar en que linea esta la clave de parametros. Te lo digo porque yo se 

Repasa desde aca (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/980990/)



Cesar01 dijo:


> tengo la sospecha de que la falla del paso de hucha se debe a la falta de tensión de la batería de 9v, no es una falla constante solo aparece al ingresar varias monedas, corroborado también cuando realizo pruebas al carrusel, este gira bien la primera vez luego pierde fuerza y así hasta que ya no gira y da error, la batería marca 9v pero no la e medido realizando pruebas.



Segun mi experiencia, hay 2 posibilidades de falla en que la tension de 9v decaiga:
1° que la pila este mala, puede incluso estar revenida, azulfatada hacia el lado del conector del carrusel
SOLUSION: sacala y en su lugar compra una bateria de 9v recargable de NiMH de 2000ma o mas...

2° el condensador electrolitico, si es el de color negro ese tiene menos capacidad que el verde que usan los Amper que estan en las vias publicas.... las fotos del verde las publique aca (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/497583/)

Si pudieras conseguir uno de esos condensadores verdes y la bateria de 9v en vez de la que tiene tendrias una super fuente de 9v 

Ojala aun te sirva algo de esto... si me vuelvo a atrasar pidanle a mi amigo EXS que me mande un aviso


----------



## AvisponRock

Estimado DATAGENIUS, junto con saludarte y agradecer la tremenda información que dejaste en este foro referente a los telefonos publicos, aparatos tan misteriosos como las mujeres (vez su exterior pero no su interior ni como piensan jaja). Al punto:

Tengo un pequeño kiosko y aprovechando que tengo una linea de telefono compré usado un telefono monedero TRMAVIA (azul/verde). Pude ingresar a su programación, fijar valores, tiempo, etc., pero como sabes, la forma de marcar en Chile cambió y ahora todo se marca con 9 digitos (llamadas a fijos y celulares). Este aparato tiene la forma de marcado antigua, diferenciando los locales de la LDN y los celulares, y peor aun en los locales solo se pueden digitar 7 numeros, haciendo imposible llamar...

Abusando de tus conocimientos y tu tiempo (se que ha pasado tiempo desde la ultima vez en este topic), quisiera saber algunas cosas:

- Es posible programar este modelo con la nueva forma de marcar?
- Vi que tenia un numero de gestion programado (800801666) pero no pasó nada, marcaba y todo pero no hubo respuesta. Ni idea si será el correcto. ¿es posible que re programe automaticamente con el centro de gestion?

De ser positiva la respuesta la primera pregunta, es posible me guiaras sobre como hacerlo? o bien, y entendiendo que estos conocimientos son parte de tu pega, hacerlo tu y me cobras?

Desde ya te agradezco y quedo atento a cualquier novedad de tu parte.


----------



## DATAGENIUS

(lo de las mujeres es cierto  )


De momento estoy un poco oxidado respecto a ese modelo, pero presumo que modificando el programa de la EEPROM que esta arriva a la derecha se puede conseguir ese modo de discado.

La Telefonica ya lo debe haber implementado...  lo que yo haria seria copiar una EEPROM con esa programacion nueva  y cargar ese programa en otras EEPROMS... no es facil, pero es posible 

Saludos y gracias por escribir


----------



## AvisponRock

Gracias Amigo Data

TE comento que en efecto encontre un tecnco en santiago, que me vendio una nueva eeprom programada con la marcacion de 9 digitos. Tan simple como retirar la antigua eeprom, poner la nueva y voila!

Gracias de todas formas por responder!


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Ahora tienes una memoria para copiar...


----------



## jesusmolo

DATAGENIUS dijo:


> Hola José Rivero, bienvenido a participar en este tutorial...
> 
> No me gustaría adelantarme mucho en la materia, el tema del *circuito ring* viene mucho mas adelante... pero una respuesta corta no molestará a nadie
> 
> Verás, la tensión de la corriente de llamado es de más de 100Vac (incluso de 200Vac) a 20Hz, y los sistemas de cada teléfono aceptan sin problemas estos rangos.
> 
> Para lo que tu quieres lograr...  yo crearía un oscilador el cual lo aplicaría al secundario de un transformador y la elevarla con el primario a cerca de 200Vac. Tener mucho cuidado con la tensión que igual dolerá  y trata de no inyectar al secundario una onda cuadrada pura, pues tiene muchos armónicos...
> 
> Así no mas por ahora.. sigue atento al curso que lleva el tutorial y ya tomaremos ese tema en particular y lo ampliamos un poco más... ok?



Hola DATAGENIUS , muy agradecido por tu gran aporte sobre el tema de la telefonía, siguiendo con la inquitud del sr jose rivero, ya que estoy haciendo el mismo proyecto, quería saber si tienes un diagrama o esquema eléctrico de un circuito ring que haga sonar un telefono sencillo sin utilizar la linea telefónica fija. Ya que no he podido encontrar informacion practica sobre el tema. Muchas gracias por tu colaboracion.


----------



## Cesar01

que no muera este tutorial, unico en internet !!!! datagenius estimado las imagenes ya no estan disponibles


----------

